#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-10
<the> Hi everybody
<Guest17832> buenas tardes a todos
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-11
<ofprieto> buena s noches
<ofprieto> hola
<Alberto> Sólo probando: muchas gracias
<Alberto> Un saludo
<Rodrigo> Hola a todos!
<SergioMeneses> Rodrigo, como estasd?
<Rodrigo> Bien gracias! tu cómo andas?
<SergioMeneses> Rodrigo, bien :D
<Rodrigo> Esta bastante quieto esto, ¿no?
<SergioMeneses> Rodrigo, estos canales no se usan sino para ciertos eventos
<Rodrigo> Ah claro, entonces esto se va poner bien el 14
<SergioMeneses> Rodrigo, exacto
<Rodrigo> Genial, bueno, Nos veremos aquí. Saludos, hasta el 14!
<arthurlinux> Hola
<arthurlinux> Alguien toc toc
<SergioMeneses> arthurlinux, saludos
<SergioMeneses> Rodrigo, oks oks
<tantaroth> disculpe estas charlas en que idioma es?
<et-can> como se pone yahoo mesengerr
<et-can> hola o como se instala yahoo
<arthurlinux> udo dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<arthurlinux> sudo dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<carluchox> probando
<carluchox> están?
<lyas777> hola
<tantaroth> holaaa
<tantaroth> bueno chau
<gpersua> Un saludo desde Venezuela
<marwin_> knkskcx
<gpersua> I am user Ubuntu 10.10
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-12
<jony5> hi everyone
<papomados> Hola... como hago para dejar la sala en favoritos en XCHAT???
<Nightmare> Hola
<luish> hello
<zh3r0n3> ;-)
<mannix64> Buenos días, ya queda menos para el día Ubuntu
<Snaf_> putaaas
<cabama> hola ?
<cabama> hi ?
<reepeecheep> #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<arch> hola amigos alguien habla español?
<arch> necesito saber sobre open week
<reepeecheep> Hola
<reepeecheep> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<arch> ok gracias
<reepeecheep> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<reepeecheep> slae
<arch> mejor
<arch> dale gracias
<reepeecheep> see
<alberman2> hay algun  español
<shalala> .-.
 * Unknow Say: Saludos!
<JOEDCHA> hello
<JOEDCHA> alguien en Españolk
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-13
<Ivoromero> hola
<diegomiami> hola
<diegomiami> hi
<diegomiami> anybody here
<diegomiami> ola
<reepeecheep> Hola
<AwakE> hola
<diegomiami> alguien de miami
<reepeecheep> AwakE, diegomiami : Hola
<diegomiami> saludos
<diegomiami> soy uruguayo de miami
<AwakE> jajaja yo de colombia
<diegomiami> jaaaa
<diegomiami> y estamos en un chat de ubuntu
<reepeecheep> México
<diegomiami> y uso fedora
<diegomiami> y puppy
<reepeecheep> yo debian y ubuntu
<diegomiami> ok
<diegomiami> Daniel ?
<diegomiami> donde estas
<lordhenry> khgkhgf
<Ubustood> holaa
<Ubustood> Alguien
<Ubustood> ???
<jorch> hola
<seba_> aqui se podran ver las charlas de mañana?
<jorch> chao
<ebeldur> Buenas tardes
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Current Session: Apertura de la jornada - Instructors: SergioMeneses
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
<SergioMeneses> si tienen alguna pregunta sobre la jornada pueden ingresar a #ubuntu-charlas-chat
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Current Session: Apertura de la jornada - Instructors: SergioMeneses
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
<erick> hola
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<kinduff> Una duda, las charlas serán por este canal o se hará algún tipo de streaming?
<asdf_> hello
<d0ugas> hello
<asdf_> hey d0ugas, do you know if someone is organizing something in monterrey, mexico for the ubuntu user day ?
<d0ugas> no, i dont know about that
<asdf_> cool
<d0ugas> im not for Mexico
<asdf_> i'll keep asking around to see if there something i can help with
<asdf_> where are you from ?
<d0ugas> ok :D
<d0ugas> im from El Salvador
<asdf_> a entonces tambien hablas español ?
<d0ugas> sii
<asdf_> bien !
<asdf_> jajaja
<asdf_> yo si soy mexicano
<d0ugas> jajaa si mas facil
<d0ugas> pero no tengo idea de algun evento de haya
<asdf_> y alla estan organizando algo ?
<d0ugas> no, aqui no se ve nada de eso, lastimosamente
<asdf_> y tu tienes mucho usando ubuntu ?
<asdf_> yo la verdad es que lo usado bastante poco
<asdf_> en mis buenos tiempos pedi los cds que mandaban gratis y los reparti en una conferencia que di
<asdf_> y tmb lo usamos en un install fest
<asdf_> pero siempre use gentoo
<d0ugas> no, no uso ubuntu, ocupo otras, pero me gustaria participar en algo de el :D, se de Debian asi que tambien de Ubuntu
<asdf_> ahora soy mac fan
<d0ugas> no yo ocupo Arch es la que mas me gusta aparte de Debian
<asdf_> a me acuerdo de arch esta muy buengo su apt get, o como se llamaba su package manager ?
<d0ugas> el de Arch es pacman
<asdf_> a si es cierto
<asdf_> bueno voy a regresar a trabajar otro rato
<d0ugas> jajaa si, para mi es de los mas rapido y me gusta que solo le instalamos lo necesario
<asdf_> un gusto saber que hay gente buscando colaborar :)
<asdf_> c ya !
<d0ugas> gracias igual
<d0ugas> nos vemos
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-14
<musico> EXCELENTE IDEA!!
<xornor> Entiendo
<xornor> Cual es la diferencia entre ubuntu y linux debian?
<SamEXDW> Pregunta, hay algun modo de grabar alguna de las charlas para luego?
<eccc> hola!
<JesusSuarz> :) ¿alguien en linea ?
<JesusSuarz> hi ?
<zh3r0n3> Buenas!
<JesusSuarz> buenas..
<XIII> Buenos dias a todos ;)
<DackJosh> holi
<jumper> hola}
<jumper> Hello
<Andr3x> Hola.
<Andr3x> Alguien me puede informar en que consiste lo del dia del susuario Ubuntu?
<SergioMeneses> Andr3x: saludos
<SergioMeneses> es una serie de charlas para incentivar el usu de ubuntu entre usarios nuevos
<Andr3x> Hola Sergio.
<SergioMeneses> basicamente es eso
<Andr3x> Yo uso kubuntu.
<Andr3x> No se si haya alguna diferencia significativa entre el que uso y Ubuntu.
<SergioMeneses> Andr3x: no
<Andr3x> ok, gracias.
<Andr3x> otra cosa.
<SergioMeneses> Andr3x: usa el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<Andr3x> ok
<lamalas> hola a todos
<lamalas> las charlas son sin vídeo, solo por chat?
<supermarcos> entra en la otra, en la de al lado
<supermarcos> :)
<Macfort> no lo se
<supermarcos> ahí están contando cositas del irc, pero creo que aún no ha empezado
<lamalas> ok
<SergioMeneses> lamalas: si sin video
<lamalas> cierro esta?
<SergioMeneses> no
<SergioMeneses> no la cierres
<lamalas> vaya, bueno algo es algo
<lamalas> ok
<SergioMeneses> esta es la de la charla... el otro canal es el general
<lamalas> gracias sergioMeneses
<lamalas> ok
<SergioMeneses> oks
<luisdark> Hola a todos
<SergioMeneses> luisdark: saludos
<SergioMeneses> estamos en el canal de chat mientras comienza la jornada #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<luisdark> Gracias
<capelinux_> hola de nuevo
<luisdark> por g+ me enteré
<luisdark> ¿cuánto tiempo falta para que de inicio?
<capelinux_> pues no he sabido entrar con el empathy
<Nightmare> buena tarde
<mimecar> hola Nightmare
<Bob_> Hola a todos
<Nightmare> espero tengan una excelente tarde y que sea muy productiva para todos
<mimecar> ya lo veremos al final
<Nightmare> si, le cedo toda la razon
<Bob_> algo aprenderemos, supongo
<scared_penguin> hola :D
<onev88> Hola a todos, a que hora es que empieza la celebración del dia de los usuarios de ubuntu?
<mimecar> onev88: en 10 minutos
<onev88> Muchas gracias.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Sesión actual: Apertura de la jornada - Instructores: SergioMeneses
<pleia2> buenos dias :)
<SergioMeneses> saludos compañer@s
<SergioMeneses> sean todos muy bienvenidos a una versión mas del dia del usuario ubuntu
<Nightmare> muy buena tarde a todos
<SergioMeneses> les recuerdo la wiki oficial
<BobFisher> Buenas tardes... ya casi noche en España,
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<Ness32> medio dia aca en Guatemala XD
<seguidodoblado> Buenas tardes a todo el mundo
<tonijies> NO hable mientras el ponente este en la parte explicativa de la sesion. Las discusiones se dan en #ubuntu-centroamerica-chat
<SergioMeneses> bueno no hay lio porq les voy a dar una introduccion
<SergioMeneses> de como va a ser la jornada
<SergioMeneses> primero
<SergioMeneses> solo se podra hablar de temas generales por el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<SergioMeneses> si tienen alguna pregunta
<SergioMeneses> sobre una charla
<SergioMeneses> deben escribirla asi:
<SergioMeneses> PREGUNTA: este es un ejemplo
<SergioMeneses> y el bot automaticamente la pasara a este canal
<r0brts> good morning linux users!
<SergioMeneses> ahora
<SergioMeneses> contamos con muy buenos instructores en esta oportunidad
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Apertura de la jornada - Instructores: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> espero los aprovechen
<SergioMeneses> en cuanto a las charlas
<SergioMeneses> tambien se habilitara un lg
<SergioMeneses> log de las mismas
<SergioMeneses> por si lo quieren agregar  sus sitios personales
<SergioMeneses> o compartirlo por las redes sociales
<SergioMeneses> hay q recordar que hay gente de toda hispanoamerica y mas!
<SergioMeneses> asi que ser moderados al hablar o compartir con los compañeros
<SergioMeneses> muchos de los instructores usaran medios visuales
<SergioMeneses> como textos o laminas
<SergioMeneses> asi que estar atentos a los enlaces de los mismos
<haoogrindcore> .
<SergioMeneses> para seguir el ritmo de la sesion
<SergioMeneses> hay sesiones en las q se pide instalar algunos programas
<SergioMeneses> asi q no se preocupen que los instructores daran las reglas de como hacerlo
<SergioMeneses> para los que son nuevos
<SergioMeneses> eso no será ningun problema
<SergioMeneses> hasta el momento alguien tiene alguna pregunta?
<SergioMeneses> o comentario que quiera compartir?
<nizaru> todo muy claro
<nizaru> gracias
<ClaseBot> seguidodoblado preguntó: ¿es relevante la versión de la distribución en los ejemplos? imagino que no, pero porque quede claro
<Nightmare> Gracias, hasta el momento todo muy claro
<SergioMeneses> seguidodoblado: no no es problema
<SergioMeneses> son paquetes estadares
<SergioMeneses> se han escogido por eso mismo
<marlonpa> porq parte del tema van?
<SergioMeneses> marlonpa: estamos en la apertura
<SergioMeneses> igual yo les sigo recordando entre sesiones como formular las preguntas
<SergioMeneses> y si necesitan alguna ayuda extra
<SergioMeneses> por esta sesion esta abierto este canal, pero les recomiendo que entren a #ubuntu-charlas-chat para realizar las preguntas y conversar con todos los asistentes
<SergioMeneses> bueno compañeros esa fue la pequeña apertura
<SergioMeneses> espero que disfruten la jornada
<Nightmare> PREGUNTA: por este canal se trabajaran todos los temas?
<SergioMeneses> y participen con ganas
<Cogito446> gracias
<SergioMeneses> Nightmare: este es el de las charlas... el general es el chat
<costales> \o/ gracias Sergio :-)
<SergioMeneses> debes tener ambos abiertos
<wikitron> gracias sergio
<SergioMeneses> les recuerdo que este canal no sera de uso publico en la siguiente sesion
<onev88> Tengo una pregunta... Como hago para disminuir un poco el ruido?
<SergioMeneses> bueno la mayori ya me conoce pero para los nuevos les dejo mi wiki personal! donde pueden encontrar algo mas https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<mimecar> onev88: depende del cliente de irc que uses
<onev88> En este momento me encuentro conectado desde firefox... Que IRC me recomiendas?
<mimecar> firefox puede usar chatzilla
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<mimecar> pero te saldrán las entradas / salidas
<UBravo> Buenos Dias a todos...
<Nightmare> PREGUNTA: al abrir una nueva ventana en la parte de canales, que pongo para que me abra el canal de los otros temas
<SergioMeneses> Nightmare: temas?
<onev88> mimcar: Muchas gracias, la comienzo la instalación.
<magu42> buenas
<SergioMeneses> bueno ya se esta cerrando la sesión...
<Nightmare> muchas gracias
<mefistofeles> ?
<SergioMeneses> mefistofeles: ?
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<ClaseBot> alonsobuz preguntó: A q hora da comienzo?
<SergioMeneses> dontro de 5minutos
<SergioMeneses> *dentro
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Copias de seguridad: Grsync y Clonezilla - Instructores: mimecar
<mimecar> después de la introducción de sergiomeneses empiezo con la charla
<mimecar> cuando usamos cualquier sistema operativo creamos bastantes datos
<mimecar> como imágenes, correos, trabajos...
<mimecar> todo este trabajo se puede perder con bastante facilidad
<mimecar> una forma de evitar la pérdida de los datos
<mimecar> es haciendo copias de seguridad cada cierto tiempo
<mimecar> en la copia de seguridad se copian los datos que consideramos importantes a otro dispositivo
<mimecar> ya sea un disco duro externo, memoria USB o unidad de red
<mimecar> dependiendo de lo que queramos respaldar
<mimecar> hay dos programas que cumplen los requisitos
<mimecar> el primero es grsync, que permite hacer copias de los datos, por ejemplo de la carpeta /home del usuario
<mimecar> el segundo es clonezilla, que permite hacer una copia completa del disco duro
<mimecar> cada uno de estos programas tiene sus ventajas e inconvenientes como veremos en la charla
<mimecar> Grsync es un programa que se encuentra en los repositorios de Ubuntu y de otras distribuciones
<mimecar> y actúa como frontend del programa de consola rsync
<mimecar> un frontend es una interfaz gráfica que permite controlar otro programa
<mimecar> por ejemplo, si tenemos un programa de consola que necesita 10 parámetros
<mimecar> con el frontend podemos configurarlos de forma rápida y sencilla
<mimecar> de la misma forma actúa grsync, como frontend de rsync
<mimecar> para instalar el programa, en una consola poner
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install grsync
<mimecar> el programa no tiene dependencias extras en Ubuntu 11.10
<mimecar> en el caso de usar otro "sabor" de Ubuntu como Kubuntu o Xubuntu es posible que sean necesarios instalar nuevos paquetes
<mimecar> aunque al ser una aplicación sencilla escrita en GTK no deberían ser muchos
<mimecar> una vez que tengamos instalado el programa lo ejecutamos con
<mimecar> ALT+f2, grsync
<mimecar> en el caso de usar unity hay que pasar a la segunda pestaña del menú de unity para poner el comando
<mimecar> una ventaja que tiene grsync (igual que otros programas)
<mimecar> es que puede hacer una copia de datos tanto de particiones de GNU/Linux
<mimecar> como de particiones de Windows
<mimecar> usando un único programa podemos hacer una copia de seguridad de varios sistemas operativos
<mimecar> esta función también la tiene clonezilla pero trabaja de forma diferente
<mimecar> como he dicho anteriormente
<mimecar> grsync es un frontend para una aplicación de consola
<mimecar> por ejemplo, con la configuración que tiene rl programa por defecto
<mimecar> equivaldría a => rsync -r -n -t -v --progress -s
<mimecar> esto puede parecer un poco extraño pero tiene una explicación "sencilla"
<mimecar> es posible configurar una copia de seguridad con unos parámetros en el frontend
<mimecar> esa configuración se traduce a un conjunto de parámetros para rsync (los que acabo de poner)
<mimecar> si ponemos los comandos en un script, es posible hacer un backup automático de nuestros datos
<mimecar> dentro de una tarea cron
<mimecar> una tarea cron es una forma que tiene linux para ejecutar tareas en un horario
<mimecar> por ejemplo, "haz una copia de seguridad todos los lunes a las 23:00"
<mimecar> al automatizar los comandos con cron podemos olvidarnos de la tarea de hacer una copia de seguridad
<mimecar> y que sea el sistema el que se encargue del trabajo duro
<mimecar> pasaré ahora a explicar de forma rápida las opciones que tiene grsync
<mimecar> los parámetros que se usen  dependerán de cada caso, pero la configuración básica es sencilla
<mimecar> cuando abrimos el programa aparecen 3 pestañas
<mimecar> "Opciones",
<mimecar> "Opciones iniciales"
<mimecar> "Extras"
<mimecar> en la primera de las pestañas se definen los parámetros básicos de la copia de seguridad
<mimecar> - carpeta fuente
<mimecar> - carpeta destino
<mimecar> - mantener la información del archivo (fecha, propietario o permisos)
<mimecar> varias funciones extras como ignorar los archivos existentes
<mimecar> o mostrar información del proceso de backup
<mimecar> para un uso normal, en este pestaña solo es necesario configurar las carpetas fuente y destino
<mimecar> la carpeta fuente es el origen de los datos
<mimecar> supongamos que queremos copiar la carpeta del usuario
<ClaseBot> alonsobuz preguntó: sI se instala /home en una particion aparte a la hora d hacer una instalacion desde 0, se eliminan todas las particiones menos esa y se salvan los documentos??
<mimecar> en ese caso los documentos se mantienen
<mimecar> aunque trabajar con particiones sea algo bastante seguro
<ClaseBot> wikitron preguntó: pero es k la aplicacion de ubuntu 11.10 que viene instalada no sirve para lo mismo d elo que se esta hablando en la ponencia o las aplicaciones de las que se esta hablando son mas especificas?
<mimecar> es aconsejable tener un backup
<mimecar> wikitron: grsync es solo una de las aplicaciones disponibles
<mimecar> si en ubuntu se incluye una aplicación de backups
<mimecar> normalmente es a partir de una versión
<mimecar> entonces el problema es que no la tienes en versiones anteriores
<ClaseBot> onev88 preguntó: De donde se puede descargar?
<mimecar> la aplicación Grsync está en los repositorios
<mimecar> para instalarla, en el centro de software, grsync
<mimecar> por consola, sudo apt-get install grsync
<ClaseBot> wikitron preguntó: entonces clonezilla si formateo ubuntu y pongo otro por ejemplo o lo vuelvo a instalar me dejaria todo tras el formateo como tenia antes de el desastre ?
<mimecar> wikitron: clonezilla hace una copia exacta del disco duro
<mimecar> si hay un problema con el ordenador y lo clonas en ese moneto
<mimecar> al restaurarlo pondrás de nuevo el error
<mimecar> un buen momento para clonarlo es después de instalar Ubuntu
<mimecar> poner todas las actualizaciones y configurarlo a nuestro gusto
<mimecar> también permite clonar particiones sueltas, eso depende de cada caso
<mimecar> lo más cómodo es un clon inicial que contenga todo los sistemas operativos del disco
<mimecar> y después grsync para copiar los datos de uso diario
<ClaseBot> onev88 preguntó: Sirve para hacer backup de cualquier distro o versión?
<mimecar> Grsync on Clonezilla?
<mimecar> con Grsync copiamos los datos del usuario (cualquier distribución)
<mimecar> Clonezilla aparte de los datos del usuario copia los datos de todo el sistema
<mimecar> no importa el sistema operativo que esté instalado en el disco
<mimecar> si tenemos 4 sistemas operativos la copia incluye a los 4
<mimecar> ¿alguna pregunta más de momento?
<ClaseBot> mefistofeles preguntó: Podría hablar un poco más acerca de los permisos y posibles problemas de permisos al tratar de acceder archivos en alguna copia de seguridad o de particiones reutilizadas (como la /home vieja) ?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> GNU/Linux tiene un sistema de permisos para todos los archivos
<mimecar> cada archivo tiene un dueño y unos permisos
<mimecar> que hacen que se pueda leer, escribir o ejecutar
<mimecar> internamente el sistema asocia al usuario los archivos
<mimecar> por ejemplo el primer usuario puede tener el identificador 1000 (es un ejemplo)
<mimecar> los archivos que sean del usuario estarán identificados con 1000
<mimecar> si ahora queremos restaurar los datos en otro sistema
<mimecar> y tenemos un usuario que no tiene ese identificador
<mimecar> tendremos problemas con los permisos y no podremos acceder a los datos
<mimecar> la solución es sencilla y rápida
<mimecar> supongamos que el usuario de la máquina "nueva" es usuario
<mimecar> desde una consola accedemos a la carpeta que contiene los datos
<mimecar> y usamos dos comandos
<mimecar> chown -R usuario carpeta
<mimecar> chgrp -R grupo carpeta
<mimecar> el primer comando cambia el dueño de los archivos al usuario
<mimecar> lo mismo pasa con el segundo comando para el grupo
<mimecar> aunque tengamos los mismos permisos
<mimecar> pueden aparecer probelmas con algunos programas
<mimecar> por ejemplo si en el ordenador original teniamos una versión de un programa
<mimecar> y en el nuevo tenemos una versión más antigua
<mimecar> si ha cambiado la información de los archivos de configuración de ese programa
<mimecar> pueden aparecer algunos problemas
<mimecar> para arreglarlo tendremos que renombrar la carpeta de configuración del programa que falle
<mimecar> esto no pasa en programas como firefox, thunderbird y similares
<mimecar> lo normal es que no de problemas, pero es algo que puede ocurrir
<mimecar> ha quedado claro después de tantas líneas?
<mimecar> sigo con la explicación
<mimecar> ok, sigo
<mimecar> la carpeta destino es la carpeta donde dejaremos los datos
<ClaseBot> onev88 preguntó: En caso de que algo salga mal y desees recupear info, ademas del "Test" Que otra herramienta me permite recuperar datos borrados?
<mimecar> para recuperar datos borrados me parece que puedes usar photorec
<mimecar> en principio los datos no se borran del disco, solo de la tabla de particiones
<mimecar> la ubicación física de la información no se mofica
<mimecar> pero si el sistema está accediendo a la unidad y escribe datos encima
<mimecar> es complicado que puedas recuperar toda la información
<mimecar> Grsync puede comprobar que la información se ha copiado correctamente
<mimecar> igual que Clonezilla
<mimecar> cuando hacemos una copia de seguridad es muy importante
<mimecar> que esa copia esté en un disco externo
<mimecar> si hacemos una copia y guardamos los datos en el mismo disco duro
<mimecar> un fallo en el disco haría que perdieramos los datos originales y la copia
<mimecar> al hacer la copia tenemos varias opciones interesantes
<mimecar> - usar un medio local como un disco duro o memoria usb
<mimecar> - usar una unidad de red (samba, nfs)
<mimecar> - almacenar los datos en un servidor externo (nube)
<mimecar> para este último caso sería interesante proteger la información antes de subirla
<mimecar> en la siguiente pestaña tenemos funciones extras
<mimecar> que se aplicarán en la copia (pestaña Opciones avanzadas)
<mimecar> las más importantes son:
<mimecar> "Siempre checksum"
<mimecar> esta opción hace que cada archivo que se copie se compruebe
<mimecar> el inconveniente de esto es que la copia será más lenta
<mimecar> otra opción que permite Grsync es comprimir los datos
<mimecar> la copia será algo más lenta pero ocupará menos
<mimecar> me gustaría recordar que las copias que hacemos con Grsync son recursivas
<mimecar> es decir, si tenemos la carpeta Inicio
<mimecar> y tiene 5 carpetas dentro
<mimecar> la copia contendrá la carpeta Inicio y las 5 carpetas
<mimecar> no es necesario hacer las copias de forma manual
<ClaseBot> mefistofeles preguntó: grsync tiene alguna interfaz para consola/terminal? O toca directamente con rsync?
<mimecar> Grsync es la interfaz, no es una aplicación independiente
<mimecar> como "programa" el comportamiento de rsync
<mimecar> es posible utilizar otro frontend sin problemas
<mimecar> una vez que tenemos la configuración definida podemos ejecutar el backup
<mimecar> pulsando en la rueda dentada que hay en la barra del programa
<mimecar> durante la copia veremos una barra de progreso
<mimecar> con esto quedaría terminada la parte de grsync
<mimecar> con solo configurar una vez las opciones
<mimecar> podremos hacer backups de todos los datos
<mimecar> tanto de configuración como de usuarios
<mimecar> ¿alguna pregunta antes de pasar a clonezilla?
<mimecar> paso a Clonezilla que el tiempo sigue pasando
<ClaseBot> supermarcos preguntó: antes mencionó el cron (programador de tareas) para lanzar comandos de rsync, se puede hacer lo mismo con grsync supongo, hay opciones front-end para ello?
<mimecar> supermarcos: Grsync nos genera la configuración de rsync
<mimecar> por ejemplo rsync -r -n -t -v --progress -s  (opciones)
<mimecar> si metes la tarea en cron no es necesario llamar a grsync, puedes usar el comando equivalente que usa rsync
<mimecar> esta forma de trabajar nos permite tener un servidor web sin interfaz gráfico
<mimecar> y configurarlo rápidamente con grsync (la primera ejecución)
<mimecar> lo que no permite grsync es configurar cron
<mimecar> para que haga de forma automática la copia
<mimecar> sería el propio usuario el que tendría que crear la tarea de cron
<mimecar> grsycn también funciona en otros sistemas como windows o mac os
<mimecar> si os hace falta más información del programa su web está en http://www.opbyte.it/grsync/
<mimecar> Grsync necesita un sistema instalado para ejecutarse
<mimecar> ya que depende de comandos de consola
<mimecar> Clonezilla por otra parte no puede trabajar con un sistema funcionando
<mimecar> es decir, es obligatorio usar un live cd / usb para hacer un clon
<mimecar> este clon es una copia identica de la información del disco duro
<mimecar> tendrá la misma configuración / permisos que el disco original
<mimecar> para usar clonezilla, se puede descargar de la web
<mimecar> http://clonezilla.org/
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<mimecar> hay varias versiones, dependiendo de si el sistema base utiliza Debian o Ubuntu
<mimecar> en principio es indiferente la versión que se use para el clon
<mimecar> para usar clonezilla hay que tener en cuenta un par de detalles importantes
<mimecar> se puede ejecutar el live cd y poner los datos en un disco externo
<mimecar> o se puede ejecutar el live cd y guardar los datos en el mismo disco
<mimecar> para esta última opción es necesario seleccionar una opción especial en el menú de arranque de clonezilla
<mimecar> otro detalle importante es el espacio que tenemos en el disco duro
<mimecar> si tenemos un disco de 300 GB no es necesario tener ese espacio disponible
<mimecar> en el disoc en el que dejaremos los datos
<mimecar> es decir, podemos meter un clon de un disco de 300 GB en 100 GB
<mimecar> todo depende del espacio que esté ocupado en el disco
<mimecar> ya que el espacio vacio no se copia a la imagen clonada
<mimecar> aparte, cada imagen está comprimida
<mimecar> un inconveniente de Clonezilla es que está en inglés, aunque los pasos son sencillos
<mimecar> por temas de tiempo tendré que ir un poco rápido explicando las funciones que tiene
<mimecar> hay dos formas de hacer un clon
<mimecar> - clon de un disco completo
<mimecar> - clon de particiones
<mimecar> en la primera guardamos una copia exacta del disco duro
<mimecar> mientras que en la segunda podemos guardar por ejemplo la partición de usuario
<mimecar> o la partición raíz de GNU/Linux
<mimecar> una vez seleccionada la forma de copia, el sistema inicia la copia
<mimecar> la comprobará cuando finalice y nos dará la opción de hacer otra copia o apagar el equipo
<mimecar> lo mismo se puede hacer al restaurar los datos
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<mimecar> aunque una partición sea más pequeña que la original
<ClaseBot> onev88 preguntó: Por cierto... hace backup de todas las particiones existentes en el disco o unicamente las que uno desee seleccionar?
<mimecar> si hay espacio para los datos se puede restaurar un backup
<mimecar> onev88 tienes las dos opciones
<mimecar> seleccionar una partición cualquiera, que se quedará en una carpeta propia
<mimecar> o de todo el disco
<mimecar> úna limitación que tiene clonezilla
<ClaseBot> wikitron preguntó: en el menu de cloenezilla es donde se induca que quieres clona en un disco duro externo me imagino no ¿
<mimecar> es que solo restaura datos de carpetas de primer nivel
<mimecar> wikitron, si, en la configuración de clonezilla indicas en uno de los pasos donde guardas el clon
<mimecar> puede ser un disco externo o una unidad de red
<mimecar> el clon se pude restaurar si aparece en una carpeta de primer nivel
<mimecar> si tenemos una carpeta de segundo nivel no encontrará la imagen
<mimecar> en algunas ocasiones da problemas si restauras en discos
<mimecar> que tienen una estructura de particiones diferentes
<mimecar> para restauraciones del disco completas
<mimecar> en esos casos hay que eliminar las particiones previas a restaurar
<mimecar> carpeta de primer nivel
<mimecar> Carpeta 1
<mimecar> carpeta de segundfo nivel
<mimecar> Carpeta 1, dentro Carpeta 2
<mimecar> es una limitación que tiene al restaurar las imágenes
<mimecar> estas imágenes se puede restaurar en una máquina virtual
<mimecar> usando VirtualBox
<mimecar> pero esto quedará para otro día
<mimecar> alguna pregunta más?
<mimecar> para dudas futuras
<mimecar> estoy por las noches (hora de España) en #ubuntu-es
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Seguridad básica: Cortafuegos Gufw - Instructores: costales
<costales> ¡Hola a todos/as! :)
<costales> Soy Marcos
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/costales
<costales> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/costales, parte del equipo de desarrollo de Gufw
<costales> gracias SergioMeneses  :)
<costales> una interface para configurar el cortafuegos
<costales> y que aprenderemos a configurar juntos en la próxima media hora
<costales> y entre todos aprender un poco más de nuestro sistema favorito :)
<costales> La charla está orientada a usuarios noveles e intentaré que sea lo más amena y simple posible y puede que use alguna 'mentira piadosa' para comprender conceptos abstractos :)
<costales> Para seguir la explicación me referiré a imágenes de esta web:
<costales> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/104011950896207788145/albums/5697154819762217089
<costales> para poder ver de qué estoy hablando (Google+ las ordena al revés, así que las primeras de las que hablaré son las últimas que aparecen).
<costales> Está hecho con la versión 11.10 de Ubuntu. Si tienes otra versión podrá cambiar un poco algún botón, pero su funcionalidad será la misma :)
<costales> Los temas que vamos a tratar serán estos:
<costales> - ¿Por qué Gufw?
<costales> - ¿Qué es un cortafuegos?
<costales> - ¿Debemos configurar un cortafuegos en Ubuntu?
<costales> - ¿Cómo instalar Gufw?
<costales> - ¿Cómo usar Gufw?
<costales>    * Activar
<costales>    * Añadir regla
<costales>    * Borrar regla
<costales>    * Configuración
<costales> Comencemos ;)
<costales> ¿Por qué nació Gufw?
<costales> Nacía en el 2008. En esa época Canonical publicaba ufw.
<costales> Un excelente cortafuegos por su sencillez, pero que se ejecutaba en la línea de comandos.
<costales> Gufw pretende ofrecer la sencillez de ufw, pero desde una interface lo más amigable y sencilla posible.
<costales> El objetivo es que usuarios que ni siquiera comprendan qué es un cortafuegos sean capaces de protegerse a un nivel básico.
<costales> ¿Qué es un cortafuegos?
<costales> Para entender cómo funciona Gufw, lo mejor será explicar qué es un cortafuegos :)
<costales> La palabra cortafuegos, al menos a mi, me evoca a un cortafuegos en el bosque
<ClaseBot> SergioMeneses preguntó: como lo instalo?
<costales> y no va desencaminado ;) En un bosque, un cortafuegos permite el movimiento de su fauna, pero no de un fuego.
<costales> SergioMeneses, lo explico después ¿OK? :)
<costales> en un rato :D
<costales> Aplicado a la informática, un cortafuegos es un programa que mediante reglas permite o prohíbe las conexiones de otros programas.
<costales> Por ejemplo, si no queremos que nuestro hijo conecte al IRC,
<costales> podríamos configurar el programa cortafuegos para que bloquee las conexiones al puerto del IRC.
<costales> Debemos introducir el vocablo técnico ‘puerto’.
<costales> Un puerto es un número que usan los programas para sus conexiones.
<costales> Imaginemos que un programa es un cartero,
<costales> para dejar una carta en el buzón necesita saber la calle y portal del edificio (en nuestro caso esto sería la IP, nuestra dirección en Internet)
<costales> y para saber en qué buzón dejar la carta necesita un número de piso (que en este caso serían los puertos).
<costales> Cuando un programa realiza una conexión se hace mediante la IP y un puerto.
<costales> Veamos un ejemplo práctico :D
<costales> Transmission usa el puerto 51413.
<costales> Sabiendo ésto, podríamos establecer reglas para permitir conexiones o para denegarlas, por ejemplo,
<costales> “prohibe la conexión de salida al puerto 51413”
<costales> Haciendo ésto, nuestro Transmission no podrá conectar.
<costales> ¿Debemos configurar un cortafuegos?
<costales> Ubuntu es muy seguro.
<costales> ¿Entonces, para qué un cortafuegos?
<costales> Por seguridad, por configuración o para proteger nuestro ordenador de intrusos.
<costales> Imaginemos... tenemos un servidor FTP en nuestro ordenador con nuestras fotos del verano,
<costales> mediante una regla podríamos permitir acceder al servidor FTP sólo a los ordenadores conectados en nuestra red local y a ninguno de Internet,
<costales> asegurándonos de que nadie desde Internet podrá ver nuestras fotos.
<costales> Hay que aclarar que en la mayoría de los casos ya estamos protegidos por un cortafuegos en el router (también es cierto que hay routers que no lo activan por defecto),
<costales> pero añadir una medida complementaria nunca está de más :)
<costales> Cómo instalarlo
<costales> Con copia a SergioMeneses ;)
<costales> Abrimos el Centro de Software de Ubuntu (Captura 1)
<costales> Recordar que las imágenes están aquí: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/104011950896207788145/albums/5697154819762217089
<costales> y buscamos Gufw (Captura 2).
<costales> Sólo nos queda pulsar el botón Instalar :D
<costales> Una vez instalado, pulsamos en el botón de Ubuntu del lanzador de la izquierda,
<costales> escribimos Gufw y pulsamos en el icono que aparece (Captura 3).
<costales> Cómo usarlo
<costales> Activarlo
<costales> Por defecto, el cortafuegos está desactivado,
<costales> es decir, se permiten todas las conexiones.
<costales> Es fácilmente reconocible su estado por tener el escudo gris (Captura 4).
<costales> Para activarlo pulsamos en el botón de Estado (Captura 5)
<costales> y el escudo pasará a tener colores que simbolizan lo siguiente:
<costales>  - Color superior: Tráfico entrante.
<costales>      * Verde (deniega): Deniega las conexiones entrantes.
<costales>      * Rojo (permite): Permite las conexiones entrantes.
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<costales>      * Azul (rechaza): En verde simplemente deniega las conexiones entrantes, en azul rechaza las conexiones entrantes, avisando a quien realiza la solicitud de conexión de que fue denegada.
<costales>   - Color inferior: Tráfico saliente.
<costales>      * Verde (deniega): Deniega las conexiones salientes.
<costales>     * Rojo (permite): Permite las conexiones salientes.
<costales>       * Azul (rechaza): En verde simplemente deniega las conexiones salientes, en azul rechaza las conexiones salientes.
<costales> Estos estados los podemos configurar con los desplegables que hay en “Entrante” y “Saliente” :) (Captura 6).
<costales> Llegados a este punto, hemos activado el cortafuegos.
<costales> Nota importante, para la gran mayoría de los usuarios podemos decir que ya están seguros. ¿Por qué?
<costales> Porque toda petición entrante será denegada y toda saliente permitida. Este es un estado que da mucha seguridad, a la vez mucha flexibilidad.
<costales> Vamos a realizar una prueba :)
<costales> Ponemos Saliente en Deny, el color inferior del escudo será verde (Captura 7). Abrimos el navegador o una pestaña nueva y si intentamos acceder a una web veremos que nos da error (Captura 8), ¿por qué?
<costales> Porque hemos denegado las conexiones hacia afuera de nuestro ordenador. Debemos poner Saliente de nuevo en Allow para volver a navegar. ¿Fácil no? :)
<costales> Añadir regla
<costales> Hemos denegado todas las conexiones entrantes, pero ¿ser tan estricto es bueno?
<costales> Veamos por qué no :P
<costales> Abrimos Transmission, vamos a sus preferencias y vemos que tiene su puerto por defecto cerrado (Captura 9).
<costales> ¿Es malo esto? Sí, tendremos la descarga capada. Si lo abrimos el rendimiento será mucho mejor.
<costales> Para ello pulsamos en el icono + de la parte inferior de Gufw y en la ventana de Añadir Reglas vemos que ya nos aparece Transmission como programa.
<costales> Pulsamos en el botón Añadir (Captura 10).
<costales> Volvemos a comprobar el estado del puerto de Transmission y veremos que ya está abierto, aplicando las reglas recién añadidas (Captura 11) :D
<costales> Nota: Si aún sigue cerrado debes abrirlo también en el router.
<costales> ¡Potente y simple!
<costales> Vamos a ver cómo puede ser una regla básica:
<costales>  - Política:
<costales>     * Allow: Se permitirá el tráfico.
<costales>      * Deny: Se denegará el tráfico
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<costales>      * Reject: Se rechazará el tráfico, informando del rechazo al sistema que solicita la conexión.
<costales>     * Limit: Se limitará el intento de conexiones.
<costales>  - Dirección:
<costales>     * In: Entrante.
<costales>     * Out: Saliente.
<costales> ¿Fácil no? :)
<costales> Si tuviéramos un programa que no está en la lista de preconfigurados, podemos ir a la pestaña Simple e introducir su puerto, siempre que lo sepamos :P (Captura 12)
<costales> La pestaña avanzada la dejo como tarea autodidacta a usuarios inquietos :)
<costales> las pestañas preconfigurada y simple cubren la mayoría de los casos :)
<costales> Borrar regla
<costales> Si queremos borrar alguna regla la seleccionamos y pulsamos el botón - (Captura 13)
<costales> Recordar capturas en: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/104011950896207788145/albums/5697154819762217089
<costales> Configuración
<costales> La configuración de Gufw es básica (Captura 14):
<costales>  - Establecer el nivel de registro por parte de ufw, es decir, registrar todo, parte o nada.
<costales>  - Registro: Registrar todas las órdenes de Gufw (que podemos revisar en el menú Fichero / Registro...).
<costales>  - Informe de escucha: Opción muy interesante que es ver en tiempo real las conexiones actuales.
<ClaseBot> wikitron preguntó: con el cortafuegos activado y sin ninguna regla todo deberia ir bien no ? por todo me refiero a skype,transmision y demas ?
<costales> Por ejemplo, vemos que Transmission está conectado en el puerto esperado y Gufw le está aplicando una regla de ‘permitir’. ¿Por qué lo sé? Porque está en rojo la primera línea :)
<costales>  - Mostrar notificaciones: Cuando haya una conexión nueva aparecerá una notificación en el sistema.
<costales> wikitron, todo suele ir bien porque la política por defecto es que todos los programas puedan salir bien :)
<costales> hay también programas como el propio skype o transmission que buscan más puertos
<costales> o los cambian cuando ven que están capados ;)
<costales> Para finalizar me gustaría recomendar como lectura la wiki oficial de Gufw:
<costales> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw/ES
<costales> En la que los voluntarios están realizando muy buen trabajo :D
<costales> Uf, que justos de tiempo
<costales> :S
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Equivalencia programas Windows/Ubuntu - Instructores: primicachero
<costales> ¿Más preguntas?
<costales> :)
<SergioMeneses> bueno compañeros ahora demos la bienvenida a primicachero
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/primicachero
<primicachero> muy buenas, me llamo primi, trabajo actualmente en madrid en una empresa de desarrollo de software libre
<primicachero> y trataré de introduciros en ubuntu a través de las aplicaciones que nos podemos encontrar
<primicachero> la inmensa mayoría procedemos de windows... y nos encontramos con un problema al llegar a linux...
<primicachero> que instalo? que tengo que instalar? que programas hay?
<primicachero> pues bien, la respuesta es ... facil.. TODOS... jeje
<primicachero> en linux, contamos con equivalencias de programas
<primicachero> desde gestores de correo electrónico, lectores de news, gestores de descargas, clientes ftp, irc, mensajería...
<primicachero> compresores, lectores de pdfs, antivirus, para grabar cds.. programas de ofimática
<primicachero> y os iré mostrando algunos programas básicos que podeis encontrar en linux, en ubuntu y que os harán la vida mas facil
<primicachero> una migración facil y sencilla del mundo windows a linux
<primicachero> en windows estamos acostumbrados últimamente a Internet Explorer, Mozilla Firefox y Chrome o Opera
<primicachero> pues en ubuntu existen versiones de firefox, chrome y ópera por ejemplo , fáciles de instalar desde el centro de software de ubuntu o incluso desde las webs oficiales
<primicachero> existe una versión de Chrome de google, llamada Chromium especial para ubuntu
<primicachero> totalmente funcional y que hará que nos olvidemos de windows por completo
<primicachero> en lectores de clientes de email, tal como el outlook express pues en ubuntu linux existen evolution, kmail y ... Thunderbird
<primicachero> reseñar al final que ciertos programas de estos que enumero actualmente tienen versiones tanto windows / linux, que significa eso? que si se tiene miedo a pasarse de golpe al mundo linux se pueden usar sobre windows antes de decidir dar el paso a linux
<primicachero> son programas de software libre con versiones en ambas plataformas
<primicachero> Thunderbird es un lector de correo mucho mejor que outlook, más potente y sencillo de configurar, con clicks :D
<primicachero> existen lectores de news como newsreader o knote
<primicachero> gestores de descargas que en windows se usan como filezilla... tiene versiones para ubuntu
<primicachero> clientes de irc como mirc o xchat en windows , pues en linux existen algunos como xchat o quassel entre otros muchos
<primicachero> en mensajería como el messenger tenemos gran variedad, gaim, amsn, emesene, kopete
<primicachero> clientes de jabber multiprotocolo para poder centralizar msn, gmail...
<primicachero> como gabber o gaim en linux
<primicachero> así como una larga lista de programas de firewall seguridad, que pueden ser quizás avanzados para esta charla
<primicachero> p2p, como mldonke o bittorrent
<primicachero> en multimedia... programas como winnap o windows media player? quien quiere eso?
<primicachero> tenemos banshee o el afamado y premiado amarok
<primicachero> que permite escuchar música, configurar las estaciones de radio, etc.. con versión tanto para ubuntu como para plataforma windows
<primicachero> compresores para linux como rar, 7
<primicachero> 7zip
<primicachero> commpleta funcionalidad que nos permite abrir todos los archivos comprimidos
<primicachero> lectores de pdf como el adobre acrobat en versión para ubuntu
<primicachero> crear pdfs con tex2pdf por ejemplo
<primicachero> o .. incluso poder asegurarnos que los archivos que hemos recibido de windows en correos no tienen virus
<primicachero> no por nosotros, si no por si los reenviamos a gente con windows ...
<primicachero> desdes programas como el avast con versión linux, f-prot o clamAV
<primicachero> Programas de gestión de particiones como el partitionmagic, en ubuntu existe gnu parted (gparted) , que maneja las particiones, generamos nuevas, unificamos, etc
<primicachero> existen programas de grabación de cds como nero en linux? la respuesta es ... siiii
<primicachero> brasero, sencillo, manejable y efectivo
<primicachero> o k3b con premios internacionales dentro de la comunidad de software libre
<primicachero> photoshop? existe gimp que es software libre y gracias  a muchas extensiones mejora día a día
<primicachero> y el office? tenemos openOffice y LibreOffice , ambos con versión para windows y linux
<primicachero> Media players como el vlc , ligero y sencillo de manejar
<primicachero> programas para retocar videos , cortar y hacer nuestros videos caseros como avidemux o kino
<primicachero> sintonizadoras de televisión para ver la televisión en ubuntu
<primicachero> como metv o gnometv, kwintv
<primicachero> y dentro de la comunidad de software libre existen perlas! si, programas muy buenos gracias al esfuerzo de la comunidad, con grandes premios y versiones multiplataforma para windows,linux, etc
<primicachero> que significa eso? que la migración es posible y sin miedos ni problemas
<primicachero> tales como calibre, un programa que ahora que está de moda Amazon y los kindle nos permite sincronizarnos nuestros libros con nuestro ebook
<primicachero> versiones para ubuntu de skype
<ClaseBot> costales preguntó: ¿Qué Media Center me recomiendas?
<primicachero> moovida
<primicachero> es un muy buen media center
<primicachero> instalable desde ubuntu
<primicachero> alguna pregunta mas?
<primicachero> reseñar que hace poco tiempo ha sido liberada una versión de autocad para linux por ejemplo
<ClaseBot> lamalas preguntó: Si yo quiero utilizar mis firmas digitales (certificado electrónico), ¿qué me recomiendas?.
<primicachero> a que te refieres esactamente
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<primicachero> no he entendido muy bien la pregunta
<primicachero> alguna mas?
<ClaseBot> wikitron preguntó: alternativa de skype ?
<primicachero> reseñar que prácticamente el 90% de aplicaciones de software libre premiadas internacionalmente tienen versión linux/windows
<primicachero> skype? el gtalk de google funciona muy bien
<primicachero> con videoconferencia
<primicachero> alguna pregunta mas?
<ClaseBot> tonijies preguntó: Es cierto que hay una gran variedad de navegadores en linux, pero a la hora de la verdad, para relacionarnos con las administraciones públicas, la firma electrónica solo funciona bien con internet explorer, ya que el applet de java no funciona bien en los demás navegadores. ¿Hay forma de solucionar esto? ¿O tenemos que esperarnos irremediablemente a que las administraciones se adapten a Linux por completo, y
<primicachero> en firefox funciona la firma digital
<primicachero> el problema mayor que existe sinceramente, como desarrollador es que muchas administraciones públicas no saben ni instalar ni configurar las firmas en firefox
<primicachero> commo desarrollador me he encontrado en esos problemas
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<primicachero> reseñar que muchas apicaciones tienen y
<primicachero> versiones para ubuntu
<primicachero> como spotify por ejemplo
<primicachero> mezcladores de sonido y audio
<ClaseBot> mimecar preguntó: ¿Es posible usar la misma configuración de los programas en Windows y Linux?
<primicachero> si
<primicachero> existiendo la misma versión en linux y en windows muchos tienen formas de exportar la configuración y importarla entre plataformas
<primicachero> incluso por ejemplo los enlaces almacenados como favoritos entre navegadores
<primicachero> chrome / firefox
<primicachero> bueno, si no hay más preguntas, doy por finalizada la charla, muchas gracias y espero haya servido para ver un poco la luz de una migración a ubuntu linux ...
<primicachero> es posible ;) muchas gracias
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Programas de Mensajería Instantánea en Ubuntu - Instructores: LinaPorras
<Linaporras> Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Lina, estudiante de Ingeniería de Sistemas en la Universidad del Tolima, en el hermoso país de Colombia
<Linaporras> Miembro de la comunidad Ubuntu Colombia  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/linaporras  Esta charla sobre mensajería instantánea en Ubuntu pretende dar una mirada a varios de los programas disponibles para tal fin en Ubuntu
<Linaporras> El objetivo es que de acuerdo a sus necesidades escojan el mejor
<Linaporras> Probablemente ya conocen muchos de estos
<Linaporras> Probablemente sigan usando el que actualmente usan
<Linaporras> Pero seguramente la información que van a tener de ellos, les será útil en algún momento
<Linaporras> Esta charla está dirigida a usuarios principiantes, y a aquellos que extrañamos a veces algunas cosas de otro SO
<Linaporras> Es importante para el desarrollo de la charla su participación e interacción
<Linaporras> Las dispositivas las encuentran en: http://www.slideshare.net/Linaporras89/mensajera-instantnea-en-ubuntu
<Linaporras> Ojalá hagan muchas preguntas y nos compartan experiencias con los programas que mencionaré y con los que hayan tenido experiencias no importa si ha sido buena o mala.
<Linaporras> Bueno voy a hablarles de 8 programas cada uno de los cuales tiene sus ventajas y desventajas
<Linaporras> me centraré en las funciones que uno puede extrañar cuando migra de Windows a Ubuntu,
<Linaporras> estas están directamente relacionadas con el WLM (Windows Live Messenger)
<Linaporras> El primer programa del que voy a hablar es de Pidgin
<Linaporras> seguramente para muchos es el mejor
<Linaporras> ya que como pueden ver en el slide 2
<Linaporras> nos permite conectarnos al mismo tiempo con 14 "proveedores" diferentes y utilizar la cantidad de cuentas que queramos de los mismos
<Linaporras> Adcionalmente Pidgin nos ofrece plugins propios y de terceros
<Linaporras> Como pueden observar en: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ThirdPartyPlugins
<Linaporras> sin embargo debo decir que no econtré la opción de llamada
<Linaporras> Algunos emoticons del WLM no son compatibles entre los diferentes programas de mensajería instantánea
<Linaporras> Y más aún que el WLM hace poco agregó nuevos emoticones y nuevas funcionalidades a  este
<Linaporras> con las cuentas msn directamente, no deja hacer videollamadas
<Linaporras> Sin embargo es muy completo
<Linaporras> El siguiente programa es Empathy que viene por defecto con nuestro Ubuntu
<Linaporras> Porfavor vean el tercer slide
<Linaporras> Permite transferencia de archivos
<Linaporras> sin embargo en este tema todos son muy lentos
<Linaporras> excepto Skype que realiza una transferencia más rápide independiente del SO
<Linaporras> Permite llamada de voz
<Linaporras> con gtal
<Linaporras> *Gtalk y funciona muy muy bien
<Linaporras> en msn funciona podría decirse que a medias
<Linaporras> También tiene la función de videollamada que en mi caso, realizando varias pruebas, me funcionó a medias
<Linaporras> para Gtalk se bloqueaba Empathy
<Linaporras> y con msn, el tipo de video que utiliza msn no es compatible con Empathy
<Linaporras> Otra desventaja de Emphaty es que los emoticos que viene por defatul son pocos
<Linaporras> y  como lo mencioné previamente no son compatibles, es decir no se ven de la manera adecuada, ni en Gtalk ni en Msn
<ClaseBot> tonijies preguntó: ¿Por qué da tantos problemas las videollamadas en empathy? Según la versión que tanga la otra persona del MSN Messenger, funciona o no.
<Linaporras> En msn messenger como te comenté no me funcionó
<Linaporras> Entiendo que la última versión de WLM (la 15) cambiaron de nuevo los protocolos
<Linaporras> y por eso muchos programas en los que antes funcionaba bien la llamada al msn, ahora ya no
<Linaporras> Como dije con Gtalk funcion más o menos...
<Linaporras> Vamos al tercer programa
<Linaporras> muy interesante para los que están migrando y son usuarios del msn messenger
<Linaporras> Este programa sellama emesene
<Linaporras> En este funcionan las conferencias grupales
<Linaporras> Tiene muchos emoticones a diferencia de Empathy
<Linaporras> La interfaz es "bonita" y puede ser muy amigable para los que estan apenas migrando
<Linaporras> No permite conferencia de voz ni de video
<Linaporras> Y tiene una desventaja con respecto a los dos anteriores y es que no permite iniciar sesión en varias cuentas
<Linaporras> Aunque soporta también Gtalk
<Linaporras> y ayer lanzarón una nueva versión
<Linaporras> A la que no le econtré muchas novedades
<Linaporras> pero que pueden explorar en: http://blog.emesene.org/
<Linaporras> Y está para diferentes SO
<Linaporras> El cuarto programa es Kopete
<Linaporras> ya hablábamos de él en la charla pasada
<Linaporras> mimecar hacía algunos aportes
<Linaporras> como que si ha tenido actualizaciones
<Linaporras> Yo diría que este programa con unas pequeñas mejoras, sería el mejor
<Linaporras> Es rápido
<Linaporras> No se bloquea cargando los contactos, así tengas muchos
<Linaporras> En la versión que se descarga en el Centro de Software no soporta Gtalk, ni Facebook
<Linaporras> No permite llamada ni videollamada
<Linaporras> Y pues como mencioné, gracias a mimecar vemos que están trabajando en actualizaciones http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdenetwork/kopete/
<Linaporras> La interfaz es también muy agradable
<Linaporras> pueden ver un pantallazo en el slide 6
<Linaporras> además los mensajes llegan rápido, ya que por ejemplo en el emesene los mensajes se tardan mucho en llegar al contacto con el que uno se encuentra hablando
<Linaporras> Y la conferencia no tarda mucho, se habilita fácilmente y no se bloquea
<Linaporras> Vamos ahora para el siguiente programa
<Linaporras> es el amsnmessenger
<Linaporras> otro programa que busca parecerse al WLM
<Linaporras> Es muy similar en su interfaz al WLM
<Linaporras> Sin embargo, por lo menos en mi caso mi computador se bloquea con este
<Linaporras> Tiene algo muy interesante, y es que sepueden enviar clips de voz
<Linaporras> esta funcionalidad la tiene el WLM y de los programas que les mencionaré es le único que la tiene
<Linaporras> También tiene la opción de videocámara
<Linaporras> Lo cual lo hace muy interesante
<Linaporras> Para las personas que les encantaba el WLM quizá este sea el mejor reemplazo para él
<Linaporras> todos los programas que he mencionado hasta ahora los encuentran en el Centro de Software
<Linaporras> En el slide 8 podrán ver la interfaz de esteprograma
<Linaporras> como ven es supremamente parecida al WLM
<Linaporras> Y se configura fácilmente el sonido y la cámara para el video
<Linaporras> El siguiente programa es Skype
<Linaporras> Deifinitivamente para mí es uno de los mejores
<Linaporras> Lástima que ahora muchas funciones se han convertido en pagas
<Linaporras> La compatibilidad ha mejorado mucho para las charlas que se realizan entre diferentes SO
<Linaporras> A diferencia de los otros programas que he mencionado, este transfiere los archivos mucho más rápido
<Linaporras> Las llamadas son rápidas y de excelente calidad
<Linaporras> y las videollamadas funcionan perfectamente
<Linaporras> La dificultad que le he encontrado es que cuando se hace llamada de voz entre varios, y si hay personas conectadas desde Windows la llamada la debe realizar el que se encuentra en Ubuntu
<Linaporras> para que el o los que se encuentran en Ubuntu puedan participar adecuadamente
<Linaporras> El siguiente programa del que también estabamos hablando antes
<Linaporras> es Ekiga
<Linaporras> Se parece mucho a Skype
<Linaporras> Y en realidad no tengo mucha experiencia con este
<Linaporras> de manera tal que si alguno de los lectores ha tenido experiencia con este, nos puede contar
<Linaporras> La ventaja sobre Skype es que Ekiga si es Software Libre
<Linaporras> Ofrece llamadas gratuitas entre computadores
<Linaporras> https://www.ekiga.net/index.php?page=services
<Linaporras> En el enlace enviado pueden encontrar información sobre los servicios que ofrece Ekiga
<Linaporras> y ampliando el Slide 11 pueden ver la Interfaz
<Linaporras> Es muy parecida  a Skype como podrán observar
<Linaporras> y obviamente requiere abrir una cuenta Ekiga
<ClaseBot> leoperbo preguntó: ¿Cómo podríamos favorecer y facilitar el uso de Ekiga?
<Linaporras> y para el tema de las recargas, estas  inician en 15
<Linaporras> USD
<Linaporras> Leoperbo yo creo que a través de las comunidades se puede dar a conocer este programa
<Linaporras> Es muy pero muy poco conocido
<Linaporras> ya con eso se podrìa generar un gran avance, además teniendo en cuenta que en el último año, Skype ha ido restringiendo funciones y haciendolas de pago
<Linaporras> Como por ejemplo las llamadas grupales, que antes eran gratuitas y hoy se pueden usar con un trial o pagando
<Linaporras> Con eso en mente, si se da a coner Ekiga lo usuarios podrían migrar a este por la funcionalidad y el tema de costos
<Linaporras> Sería muy interesante que se animaran todos a probar Ekiga
<Linaporras> Continuando
<ClaseBot> leoperbo preguntó: ¿No crees que ayudaría sugerir a los desarrolladores de Ekiga que facilitaran su configuración inicial? Es un lío para el usuario promedio
<Linaporras> Antes de continuar veo dos preguntas
<ClaseBot> mimecar preguntó: ¿Es posible usar un corrector ortográfico con los programas que estas diciendo?
<Linaporras> En definitiva si, la configuración inicial debería ser más simple, más aún cuando en uno de los pasos se pide crear una cuenta para el tema de pago, y pues ya con eso uno piensa si instalarlo o no, aunque ese paso se puede saltar, pero no es muy claro para el usuario final
<Linaporras> Con los programas que estoy diciendo con la mayoría no
<Linaporras> Lo más cercano que encontré para el tema de letra y ortografía
<Linaporras> hace referencia a los plugisn que tiene Kopete
<Linaporras> *Plugins
<Linaporras> Y en los plugins de Pidgin no veo corrector ortográfico
<Linaporras> Yendo a nuestro último programa de mensajería instantánea es Kmess
<Linaporras> Kmess es del entorno KDE
<Linaporras> al igual que Kopete
<Linaporras> Está enfocado también en msn
<Linaporras> http://kmess.org/
<Linaporras> Esa es la página oficial
<Linaporras> Bueno debo aqui aclarar que hice un especial enfoque en los programas que sirven para msn
<Linaporras> y esto es porque en el caso de Gtalk, este conserva todas sus funciones desde el navegador: llamada, transferencia de archivos, conferencia, etc
<Linaporras> mientras que en msn si se usa desde la página web
<Linaporras> lo único que se puede hacer es enviar y recibir texto
<Linaporras> Volviendo a Kmess
<Linaporras> debo decir que recibe demanera apropiada los mensajes offline
<Linaporras> Sin embargo se demora demasiado en cargar la lista de contactos
<Linaporras> y en notificar los contactos que se conectan
<Linaporras> inlcuso se demora también en enviarla notificación de que uno se ha conectado
<Linaporras> al igual que el amsn y el emesene, el Kmess no permite iniciar sesión con varias cuentas al tiempo
<Linaporras> Y este a diferencia del emesene es totalmente dedicado a WLM
<Linaporras> Esos son los 8 programas que les quería mencionar
<Linaporras> Ojalá podamos difundir más el uso de Ekiga y de programas de software libre similares a Skype
<ClaseBot> leoperbo preguntó: ¿Cuál de esos 8 programas de mensajería te parece más integral y estable?
<Linaporras> En cuanto a Gtalk reitero que sus funciones se conservan independientemente del sistema operativo y solo requiere el navegador para operar
<Linaporras> Respondiendo a leoperbo, pidgin, Kopete, y Skype me parecen muy muy estables
<Linaporras> son rápidos
<Linaporras> El más integral por la cantidad de cuentas que puede manejar sería Pidgin, pero por funciones y la rapidez de las mismas Skype se anota un +1, lástima que sea privativo
<Linaporras> Es que en transferencia de archivos, a Skype a mi parecer se los lleva a todos
<Linaporras> me hacen otra pregunta
<Linaporras> que para usuarios nuevos con muchos contactos de msn ¿cuál sería el mejor?
<Linaporras> Para mí el mejor sería Kopete en ese caso, por lo estable, y su interfaz. amsn, no me funcionó adecuadamente aunque es el que más se parece, si te funciona bien esa sería la otra opción
<Linaporras> Kopete trae plugins muy interesantes
<Linaporras> Preguntas
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<Linaporras> Pues el amsn como mencioné tiene unas características interesantes, pero no sé si por la cantidad de contactos a mi no me funcionó muy bien, en lo personal si prefiero seguir al tanto de su desarrollo que usarlo en este momento.
<Linaporras> Y empathy, pues lo único que rescato es lo de las llamdas
<ClaseBot> leoperbo preguntó: Tanto Empathy como AMSN parecen dar problemas serios, personalmente sugiero no usarlos y estar al tanto de su desarrollo ¿qué opinas?
<Linaporras> Pero en general considero que Gmail y Skype son lo mejor
<Linaporras> Lo malo es el tema de lo privativo
<Linaporras> Ojalá podamos fomentar más el uso de ekiga
<Linaporras> Me despido ahorasí
<Linaporras> cualquier pregunta o duda adicional twitter:@linaporras
<Linaporras> y seguiré atenta en el canal de charlas-char
<Linaporras> *chat
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<SergioMeneses> Liliana, excelente charla!
<SergioMeneses> dentro de 4 minutos empieza el compañero chilicuil
<SergioMeneses> pueden ver su wiki personal para mas informacion https://wiki.ubuntu.com/~chilicuil
<SergioMeneses> la siguiente charla será sobre correcciòn de bugs en ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Corrección de bugs I - Instructores: chilicuil
<chilicuil> n_n/)))))
<chilicuil> hola a todos, gracias por asistir a la ultima sesion del Ubuntu User Day en español!
<chilicuil> espero que hayan tenido hasta el momento un dia divertido, y que aun tengan algo de esa buena vibra que se siente con solo entrar aqui
<chilicuil> estoy aqui para mostrarles como convertirse en rockstars corrigiendo bugs a la velocidad del equipo rocket, yeeeei (((((\n___n/))))
<chilicuil> mi nombre es Javier
<chilicuil> tengo veintitantos años, soy del DF en México
<chilicuil> pertenezco a un grupo de groovies que se autodenominan ubuntu-mx y ubuntu-df
<chilicuil> nos especializamos en asaltar carros de helado (en movimiento)
<chilicuil> y en distribuir Ubuntu, para que a las personas no se les derrita mientras se pelean con su computadora
<chilicuil> todos odiamos esa sensacion del helado corriendo por la mano porque hay un error en la máquina a la mitad de una pelicula, no es asi?
<chilicuil> es horrible, más cuando tiene bombones y se empiezan a caer =_(
<chilicuil> las personas que hacen Ubuntu ponen su mejor esfuerzo para hacer del SO tan estable como sea posible
<chilicuil> sin embargo a veces tambien ellos van detras de carritos de dulces
<chilicuil> y cuando regresan enloquecidos por la azucar en sus venas, puedan pasar por alto algunos de estos bugs
<chilicuil> por cierto, cualquier pregunta, comentario sobre mi copete, y queja sobre #ubuntu-charlas-chat, no muerdo..., muy fuerte ;)
<chilicuil> regresando, siendo Ubuntu y su desarrollo libre, todos podemos contribuir cada vez queramos
<chilicuil> y con la frecuencia que lo deseemos
<chilicuil> a todos nos gusta el helado, el desarrollo de ubuntu no es mas complicado que eso
<chilicuil> mmmm, bueno tal vez un poco más, pero definitivamente no hay que ser un anomalo para contribuir
<chilicuil> .., a menos que seas anomalo a la crema con caramelo sobre tu frapé =)____
<chilicuil> los medios mas comunes, es agregar traducciones, para eso se usa rosseta https://translations.launchpad.net/
<chilicuil> contestar preguntas, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu, http://askubuntu.com/, AQUI_CUALQUIER_OTRO_FORO
<chilicuil> mejorar la documentacion disponible https://wiki.ubuntu.com/, crear arte http://spreadubuntu.org/
<chilicuil> y nuestra parte favorita corrección de bugs
<chilicuil> para los que quieran ir siguiendo la parte practica, sugiero que creen una cuenta en https://login.launchpad.net/+new_account
<chilicuil> y que instalen los siguientes programas:
<chilicuil> $ sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends bzr-builddeb ubuntu-dev-tools fakeroot build-essential gnupg pbuilder debhelper
<chilicuil> si tienen algun problema con cualquiera de esos dos pasos, no dejen de preguntar
<chilicuil> regresando a donde estaba, la corrección de bugs a su vez se divide en 3 secciones:
<ClaseBot> christopherccg preguntó: Los cambios que se hagan en los bugs solo son para ubuntu o ayudaran a otras distribuciones.
<chilicuil> christopherccg: depende de la naturaleza del problema, si es un problema que solo afecta a Ubuntu /packaging, solo se arregla en Ubuntu, si es un problema del programa, se corrige y se transmite el cambio a upstream
<chilicuil> upstream significa en Ubuntu 2 cosas, Debian y el programa, por ejemplo, el programa mpd, un reproductor de audio tiene su paquete en Debian y como proyecto
<chilicuil> si aparece un error en mpd, lo correcto es corregirlo en la pagina del proyecto, para que pase a Debian y luego a Ubuntu, via una sincronizacion, hablare mas tarde sobre que significa eso
<chilicuil> sin embargo, lo que suele pasar, es que a veces se corrige en Ubuntu y luego se transmite el parche a Debian, ellos se ponen en contacto con los autores y le pasan los cambios
<chilicuil> para esto, launchpad provee una serie de mecanismos para agregar los links que corresponden con los reportes de debian y de algunos otros bugtracks
<chilicuil> por ejemplo
<chilicuil> para el bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdewebdev-kde3/+bug/321407
<chilicuil> se tiene un link hacia http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=162888
<chilicuil> de esta forma se vera si se corrige primero via upstream, si es asi, se transmite a Debian y de ahi a Ubuntu
<chilicuil> espero que eso conteste la pregunta
<chilicuil> la transmision de parches no es automatica, una persona sube el parche al bugtrack que corresponda
<chilicuil> regresando al tema, decia que el proceso de correción de bugs se divide en 3 partes:
<ClaseBot> mimecar preguntó: ¿Cómo se ponen de acuerdo si llegan soluciones diferentes al mismo problema?
<chilicuil> mimecar: buena pregunta =), cuando tenemos soluciones diferentes se le da preferencia a la que se encuentra en upstream
<chilicuil> es decir, si tenemos un bug en Ubuntu y se arregla en debian, se obtienen esos cambios
<chilicuil> esos cambios pueden traerse a traves de una sincronizacion https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<chilicuil> o de un 'merge' https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging
<chilicuil> en el primer caso, simplemente se copia el paquete, y en el segundo caso se revisan ambas versiones, y se cambia manualmente, siempre dando preferencia a upstream
<chilicuil> existen muchos paquetes que tienen esos conflictos, se puede ver una lista en ttp://merges.ubuntu.com aka MoM
<chilicuil> ups, http://merges.ubuntu.com
<chilicuil> mmm, si eso contesta la pregunta, continuare
<chilicuil> decia, que la correcion de bugs se divide en 3 partes
<chilicuil> 1-. Triaging / Reporte de errores completos
<chilicuil>     cuando un error pasa, el primer paso es reportarlo, la forma correcta es usando apport https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<chilicuil>     este programa recolecta información técnica y la anexa al informe
<chilicuil>     la gente que esta detras de apport esta trabajando para mejorarlo de tal forma que solo se reporten 1 vez los problemas
<chilicuil>     .., hasta que eso pase, una de las tareas más faciles, es clasificarlos
<chilicuil>     puede que el problema no tenga un programa donde ocurre, si por ejemplo un dispositivo no funciona, se reporta contra el 'paquete' linux, que es el kernel
<chilicuil>     si una persona va directamente a launchpad y olvida anexar la información técnica se le pide que la anexe $ apport-collect #_BUG
<chilicuil>     tal vez existan copias de un mismo reporte como en este caso, se marca que uno es la copia de otro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nsca/+bug/408755 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nsca/+bug/408757
<chilicuil>     y asi, de lo que se trata es de hacer que un reporte quede completamente definido: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rxvt-unicode/+bug/578129
<chilicuil>     que la gente lo pueda reproducir siguiendo determinados pasos y determinadas versiones
<chilicuil>     cuando pasa esto se le pone el status 'triaged', lo que significa que esta listo para que metamos nuestras pegajosas manos e intentemos pegar lo roto
<chilicuil> 2.- Corrección de errores, que puede ser desde corrección en las descripciones, typos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/google-gadgets/+bug/721602
<chilicuil>     programas que fallan en la instalación https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4/+bug/916556
<chilicuil>     programas que no funcionan como deberian: https://bugs.launchpad.net/screenkey/+bug/848031
<chilicuil> 3.- Testing, una vez arreglado, la solución estará disponible a través de la ultima version de ubuntu, precise en este momento
<chilicuil>    en la version estable entra a un repositorio llamado proposed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed y luego a las actualizaciones
<chilicuil> Para que mas adelante haga más sentido lo que haremos, aun hablare un poco mas de como funciona el conjunto
 * chilicuil mete bombones al horno y abre la bolsa de chispas de chocolate
<chilicuil> pero antes, y para las personas que quieran arreglar su primer bug, me gustaria que descargaran https://raw.github.com/gist/1612683/381e1a3489c8838a7e038c62bb981a7258c1591a/.pbuilderrc
<chilicuil> en $HOME/.pbuilder y que luego corrieran:
<chilicuil> $ sudo DIST=precise pbuilder create
<chilicuil> eso creará un entorno minimalista de la ultima version de Ubuntu que luego usaremos
<chilicuil> regresando.., cada nuevo ciclo enloquecidos por altas dosis de azucar los chicos de Ubuntu van, les ponen el pie y les copian los paquetes a los chicos más conservadores de Debian
<chilicuil> al más puro estilo de cuando copiaban la tarea
<ClaseBot> SergioMeneses preguntó: me gustaria saber hoy por hoy como se aporta de ubuntu a debian
<chilicuil> cuando se trata de una version lts los toman de testing y cuando es una version 'normal' los toman de sid (el chico desequilibrado)
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: se usa su sistema de bugtracking, por ejemplo, si tienes un error en Ubuntu con su parche, reportas el error a Debian con reportbug http://www.debian.org/Bugs/Reporting
<chilicuil> anexas el parche y la etiqueta ubuntu-forwarding
<chilicuil> despues en launchpad se anexa el link que se genere y se le cuida para ver si es aceptado
<chilicuil> los reportes y los parches se anexan uno por uno, usando su bugtracker, nada es automatizado, solo cuando se copia de Debian hacia Ubuntu
<chilicuil> regresando al tema, una vez copiados, se monitorean los paquetes por lo menos 1 mes, si sale una nueva version en Debian y mientras no entre en conflicto con la de Ubuntu
<chilicuil> se copian automaticamente
<chilicuil> posteriormente a esa fecha se tiene que hacer un reporte para copiar, paquete por paquete https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<chilicuil> se dice que se esta en la etapa DIF o Debian Import Freeze, para entender más de las etapas por las que atraviesa Ubuntu pueden ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
 * chilicuil saca los bombones del horno, toma uno, lo unde en chispas, y deja los demas en el centro de la sala
<chilicuil> si sienten por un momento que estoy diciendo incoherencias o que voy muy rapido por favor haganmelo saber
<chilicuil> conforme aumenta el ciclo es más dificil introducir cambios en Ubuntu, esto se hace con el fin de que se vaya estabilizando
<chilicuil> todos los errores y correcciones siempre se hacen sobre la ultima versión de Ubuntu, ahora pangolin
<chilicuil> que pasa cuando tenemos errores en las versiones 'estables', aka lucid, oneiric?
<chilicuil> se tiene que crear un reporte, se confirma, se verifica si la solucion esta en debian, o en la version mas reciente de ubuntu, precise
<chilicuil> si existe en debian se sincroniza el paquete o se hace un merge, es decir se convinan los paquetes
<chilicuil> si existe la solucion en la ultima version de ubuntu, se tiene que pedir una actualizacion para esa version https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates SRU
<chilicuil> tal como se lee, suena complicado, tal vez sera mejor que pusiera un ejemplo
<chilicuil> supongamos que estoy usando ubuntu 10.04, y que mientras escucho musica el reproductor se detiene porque no puede leer determinado archivo que deberia leer
<chilicuil> se reporta el error usando apport, si ese archivo hace que se detenga el programa, apport sera invocado automaticamente
<chilicuil> una vez en launchpad.net
<chilicuil> algunas personas veran si a ellos tambien les pasa
<chilicuil> si les pasa, le daran palomita y el error estara como autentico
<chilicuil> alguien entonces podra descargar el codigo fuente, repararlo y subir su cambio
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<chilicuil> personas que se dedican a revisar los cambios, veran si la solucion es buena, si es buena, entonces aceptaran los cambios
<chilicuil> una vez que se acepte, la solucion estara disponible en la ultima version
<chilicuil> tendrian que descargar la nueva version para tener su error solucionado.., no tan practico, no?
<chilicuil> para obtener la solucion es su actual version (ubuntu 10.04), se debe crear una excepcion SRU
<chilicuil> se corrige para las ramas anteriores, se sube a proposed y de ahi a updates
<chilicuil> ahi es cuando aparece una ventana pidiendote que actualices el sistema
<chilicuil> cada programa/paquete en Ubuntu tiene su propio repositorio de bzr, al estilo de hg y git
<chilicuil> todo en el desarrollo de Ubuntu fluye alrededor de launchpad y bzr
<chilicuil> espero que ya tengan su cuenta lista, para la segunda parte, donde arreglaremos bugs
<chilicuil> la forma que tienen los paquetes es:
<chilicuil> lp:ubuntu/<packagename>
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<chilicuil> por ejemplo, si alguien quisiera obtener la ultima version del programa 'xchat' se puede hacer asi: bzr branch lp:ubuntu/xchat
<chilicuil> o de X version de Ubuntu, por ejemplo la version de lucid: $ bzr branch lp:ubuntu/lucid/xchat
<chilicuil> o de oneiric
<chilicuil> $ bzr branch lp:ubuntu/oneiric/xchat
<chilicuil> tambien pueden obtener el codigo fuente a traves de apt-get source, $ apt-get source xchat
<chilicuil> sin embargo es mejor usar bzr ;), es mas facil para los revisores, lo que aumentara la probabilidad de que nuestros cambios sean aceptados
<chilicuil> tomaremos 10 minutos libres para que descansemos de la tan aburrida teoria
<chilicuil> aprovecharemos para terminar de configurar las cuentas de launchpad
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Corrección de bugs II - Instructores: chilicuil
<chilicuil> bien, creo que ya estamos listos para la segunda parte
 * chilicuil se pide un helado de tres marias, con rompope encima
<chilicuil> seguiremos un diagrama para hacerlo un poco mas visual: http://viajemotu.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/fixing_a_bug.png
<chilicuil> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwhere/+bug/538223
<chilicuil> lo primero que haremos sera obtener el codigo
<chilicuil> $ bzr branch lp:ubuntu/gwhere
<chilicuil> entraremos al directorio donde se descargo $ cd gwhere
<chilicuil> si hacemos $ ls en ese directorio encontraremos varios archivos http://pastebin.com/xgeuG9AY
<chilicuil> se encuentra el codigo fuente de la aplicacion, y un directorio muy importante /debian
<chilicuil> en ese directorio es donde se guardan las cosas relacionados con el empaquetamiento, se mantiene el control de version, la forma en la que se genera y el sistema de parches
<chilicuil> cuando se edita un paquete es importante seguir el sistema de parches que ya usaba, algunos ejemplos son dpatch y quilt, siendo este ultimo el más popular
<chilicuil> para saber que sistema utiliza, pueden utilizar $ what-patch que es parte del paquete ubuntu-dev-tools
<chilicuil> entramos a $ cd debian y dentro $ what-patch
<chilicuil> para este caso imprimira: cdbs
<chilicuil> trabajaremos en la correcion, en el reporte se dice que dentro del paquete tenemos la cadena: "yourS CDs", deberia decir "your CDs"
<chilicuil> $grep -r "yours" .|less nos mostrara el lugar donde se encuentran algunos de las cadenas
<chilicuil> reemplazaremos todas las cadenas
<chilicuil> $ find . -type f -exec sed -i 's/yours CDs/your CDs/g' '{}' ';'
<chilicuil> para poder usar bzr branch tienen que tener una cuenta en launchpad
<chilicuil> y haber subido su llave gpg, asi como su llave ssh
<chilicuil> tambien deberan haber firmado el codigo de conducto de Ubuntu
<chilicuil> a eso se deben sus errores, pezbaloo_ vientosolar, no han subido sus claves a launchpad
<chilicuil> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<chilicuil> pezbaloo_: un sistema de parches permite ir agregando cambios sin modificar el codigo original de la aplicacion
<chilicuil> regresando, una vez modificado, deberan agregar documentarlos
<chilicuil> deberan documentarlos*
<chilicuil> para esto se usa $ dch -i  #dentro del directorio /debian
<chilicuil> eso les abrira un editor y les abrira el archivo /debian/changelog
<chilicuil> en mi caso dice algo asi:
<chilicuil> gwhere (0.2.3.dfsg.1-3ubuntu1) lucid; urgency=low
<chilicuil>   
<chilicuil>   *
<chilicuil>  
<chilicuil>  -- Francisco Javier P.L. <fco.plj@gmail.com>  Sat, 14 Jan 2012 16:31:09 -0600
<chilicuil> ojo, que ahi tiene lucid, porque estoy trabajando en lucid, pero ya que se descargo la ultima version, via bzr, se tiene que usar precise en lugar de lucid
<chilicuil> y se escribe algo como   * debian/rules: Replace all "yours CDs" with "your CDs" in gwhere.desktop (LP: #538223)
<chilicuil> LP: #NUMERO_BUG permite que se cierre automaticamente el reporte cuando su contribucion sea aceptada
<chilicuil> hecho esto, se usa $ debcommit para agregar los cambios al bzr
<chilicuil> a bzr*
<chilicuil> se crea un archivo fuente, $ bzr bd -- -S -uc -us
<chilicuil> eso generará un archivo .dsc y .changes
<chilicuil> estos archivos son recetas que ayudan a contruir los paquetes .deb
<chilicuil> a Ubuntu solo se suben recetas //makefiles, llamados /debian/rules
<chilicuil> computadoras en la nube, compilan esas recetas y los binarios, paquetes .deb
<chilicuil> son copiados a los repositorios y de ahi copiados por el resto del mundo
<chilicuil> cada vez que se hace un cambio, se prueba para ver si el paquete no se ha roto
<chilicuil> $ sudo DIST=maverick pbuilder build ../../gwhere0.2.3-2ubuntu3.dsc
<chilicuil> eso compilara la receta y obtendran un paquete .deb en /var/cache/pbuilder/
<chilicuil> se instala y se verifica si se ha corregido el problema $ sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/pbuilder/precise/gwhere0.2.3-2ubuntu3.deb
<chilicuil> si los cambios parecen buenos, en este caso si ya no encontramos la cadena "yours CDs" sino "your CDs" en la descripcion del programa, podemos enviarlo a launchpad
<chilicuil> $ bzr push lp:~chilicuil/ubuntu/precise/gwhere/fix-538223
<chilicuil> cambien chilicuil, por su propio usuario, y fix-538223, por el numero de reporte que corrige su rama
<ClaseBot> llxpad preguntó: es bzr el único DVCS que se puede usar con launchpad?
<chilicuil> una vez hechos, podran verla si escriben:
<chilicuil> $ bzr lp-open
<chilicuil> lo que devolvera la url de su rama https://code.launchpad.net/~chilicuil/ubuntu/precise/gwhere/fix-538223/
<chilicuil> llxpad: si, launchpad esta casado con bzr, supongo que puedes usar wrappers para otros dvcs, pero no lo he probado
<chilicuil> una vez generada su branch, pueden solicitar un 'merge', esto es, se le pide a algun revisor que apruebe sus cambios
<chilicuil> http://viajemotu.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/launchpad-merge.png
<chilicuil> de ahi, si van al reporte original, podran ver que se ha solicitado el merge: http://viajemotu.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/launchpad-merge2.png
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<chilicuil> para reportar su cambio a Debian, si es que tambien ahi tienen el problema se usa desde ubuntu $ submittodebian
<chilicuil> la primera vez que se usa se corre como: $ reportbug –configure
<chilicuil> eso configurará el programa, a partir de lo cual, si se situan el directorio /debian podran hacer $ submittodebian
<chilicuil> eso se ve, mas o menos asi: http://viajemotu.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/submittodebian.png
<chilicuil> dado que el sistema de reporte de bugs de debian es por correo, tambien pueden hacerlo desde cualquier cliente de correo que usen, sin embargo $ submittodebain agrega las etiquetas apropiadas automaticamente, asi que su uso es recomendado
<chilicuil> hecho esto, se vuelve a launchpad y se agrega la url del reporte que se haya generado en Debian
<chilicuil> y adicionalmente las etiquetas patch-forwarded-debian y patch-forwarded-upstream
<chilicuil> a partir de ese momento se tendra que esperar la aprobacion de los revisores y su cambio estara en Ubuntu =)
<chilicuil> a modo de resumen, lo que se tiene que hacer es:
<chilicuil> - bzr branch lp:ubuntu/<pkg> #descarga la ultima version del codigo fuente del paquete (al momento de escribir esto ‘Maverick’)
<chilicuil> - cd <pkg>
<chilicuil> # trabaja en el parche
<chilicuil> - dch -i        (documenta)
<chilicuil> - debcommit      (hace un ‘commit’ localmente)
<chilicuil> - bzr bd — -S -us -uc    (crea un paquete que puede ser pasado a pbuilder u otras herramientas para compilarse –termina en .dsc)
<chilicuil> # compilar y probar localmente
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<chilicuil> - bzr push lp:<lpid>/ubuntu/<release>/<pkg>/<branchname> #envia los cambios a lp (launchpad –en tu cuenta personal)
<chilicuil> - bzr lp-open #abre una pagina donde describe los cambios y ofrece la posibilidad de enviar a ubuntu
<chilicuil> # hacer click en ‘propose for merging’ eso enviara tus cambios al equipo -ubuntu-branches-
<chilicuil> LISTO! =)
<chilicuil> tal vez parezca confuso al principio, pero no lo es tanto despues de un rato, existe una semana completa donde se habla de este tipo de temas
<chilicuil> el Ubuntu Developer Week
<chilicuil> se hace cada ciclo, la proxima es el 31 de enero
<chilicuil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<chilicuil> adicionalmente, cada ciclo tambien se organizan por todo el mundo el Global Jam, donde las personas salen a las calles a arreglar bugs en masa
<chilicuil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<chilicuil> el proximo es el 2 de marzo
<chilicuil> en México ya tuvimos nuestra primer Global Jam y esperamos que este año tengamos otro: http://viajemotu.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/jam.jpg
<chilicuil> creo que se me ha acabado el tiempo, alguien tiene preguntas, quejas?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: como instalar Ubuntu con soporte a LVM y no morir en el intento - Instructores: andresmujica, andresm
<andresmujica> muchas gracias a chilicuil  por las dos excelentes charlas sobre bugs que nos acaba de dictar
<andresmujica> la siguiente charla se refiere a LVM pero antes de iniciar me presento
<andresmujica> soy miembro de la comunidad de Ubuntu Colombia
<andresmujica> y utilizo Ubuntu hace ya bastante tiempo
<andresmujica> la idea de esta charla es explicar un poco el concepto de LVM que quizas no es muy conocido pero que realmente es muy util
<andresmujica> en especial con los requerimientos que tenemos hoy en dia frente a almacenamiento
<andresmujica> toda esa musica que compran por Ubuntu One y Magnatune  ocupa espacio
<andresmujica> y llega el momento en que se llena nuestro disco
<andresmujica> y pues dale
<andresmujica> a borrar, copiar, mover etc
<andresmujica> con el LVM no tendremos esa clase de problemas
<andresmujica> porque podremos expandir el tamaño de nuestro almacenamiento
<andresmujica> de una manera facil y rapida
<andresmujica> entonces yendo al grano...  el plan de trabajo para esta charla es
<andresmujica> - Introduccion
<andresmujica> - Fundamentos de LVM
<andresmujica> - Escenarios de utilización
<andresmujica> - Uso en un sistema existente (ya tengo instalado mi Ubuntu y quiero utilizar LVM para mi /home)
<andresmujica> - Instalar desde ceros con LVM  (con server/alternate o haciendo *trampa* ;) con el desktop)
<andresmujica> la idea es que podamos hacer 2 practicas
<andresmujica> 1 con sus sistemas instalados CON MUCHO CUIDADO
<andresmujica> y 2 instalando una maquina virtual o fisica aparte
<andresmujica> preguntas por favor haganlas a medida que surgan no queden con dudas por favor
<andresmujica> INTRODUCCION
<andresmujica> Que es LVM
<andresmujica> Logical Volume Management
<andresmujica> en Windows el equivalente a esta tecnologia se conoce como Dynamic Disks
<andresmujica> originalmente viene del mundo Unix pero hoy en dia es muy utilizada a nivel de servidor e incluso de escritorio en ciertas distribuciones
<andresmujica> Para comprender LVM debemos tener claro el concepto de particion
<andresmujica> quien me puede decir que es una particion?
<andresmujica> o mejor cuantas particiones EXTENDIDAS puedo tener en un disco duro
<andresmujica> y cuantas particiones PRIMARIAS se pueden tener en un disco ??
<andresmujica> bien el que dijo que maximo 1 Extendida esta en lo correcto
<andresmujica> alguien sabe cuantas primarias ??
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> resulta que maximo se pueden tener 4 particiones primarias en un disc
<andresmujica> o
<andresmujica> si tienes 1 particion extendida
<andresmujica> entonces maximo podras tener 3 particiones primarias
<andresmujica> dentro de la extendida podras tener varias particiones o unidades logicas (como se llaman en windows)
<andresmujica> ese modelo de particionamiento lo heredamos del mundo DOS
<andresmujica> de hecho se llama msdos partition table
<andresmujica> y tiene una gran limitación
<andresmujica> no es fácil modificar los tamaǹos de las particiones
<andresmujica> no es flexible en cuanto a su manejo
<andresmujica> por eso hoy en dia estamos migrando a un nuevo esquema de particionamiento
<andresmujica> hace poco hubo fuertes noticias al respect
<andresmujica> o
<andresmujica> el problema con el boot seguro propuesto por microsoft que levanto ampolla en el mundo linux...
<andresmujica> pero bueno si bien relacionado, es harina de otro costal
<andresmujica> el asunto es que para superar las limitaciones de crecimiento y flexibilidad en el particionamiento msdos
<andresmujica> se creo el concepto de LVM
<andresmujica> esta imagen de wikpedia nos va a ayudar un poco
<andresmujica> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/19/LVM-esquema_basico.PNG/420px-LVM-esquema_basico.PNG
<andresmujica> imaginen lo siguiente
<andresmujica> tienen una caja vacia
<andresmujica> mejor una biblioteca para que quede mas claro el concepto
<andresmujica> y  despues vlvemos a la caja
<andresmujica> la biblioteca esta vacia
<andresmujica> tiene 4 estantes
<andresmujica> en el primer estante ud quiere poner todo lo relacionado con literatura
<andresmujica> en otro estante ud quiere poner todos los diccionarios
<andresmujica> y el otro estante lo quiere usar para lo relacionado con su carrera, por ejemplo medicina
<andresmujica> como son 4 estantes
<andresmujica> decide dejar uno libre
<andresmujica> porque de prnto a medda que pasa el tiempo ud necesita mas espacio para mas libros
<andresmujica> a medida que usted va metiendo libros en su estante correspondiente va haciendo UTIL el estante
<andresmujica> le da proposito lo usa para algo
<andresmujica> en este caso para guardar informacion
<andresmujica> cuando llena un estante -o todos-
<andresmujica> hace uso del estante libre y mete mas libros.. es decir mas información
<andresmujica> y tiene claramente identificado el proposito de cada estante edsde el principio
<andresmujica> si cambiamos los libros por discos duros
<andresmujica> si cambiamos el gabinete la biblioteca por una caja
<andresmujica> por un enclosure
<andresmujica> tendremos una caja con discos agrupados de acuerdo a una organizacion qe ud definio desde el principio
<andresmujica> en LVM existen tres elementos basicos que acabo de describir
<andresmujica> el primero es un Volume Group
<andresmujica> que viene a ser la caja
<andresmujica> el enclosure
<andresmujica> es conocido como VG
<andresmujica> el segundo elemento importante es el Logical Volume o LV
<andresmujica> que viene a ser el estante
<andresmujica> y lo ultimo es el Physical Volume o PV
<andresmujica> alguien me puede decir el PV a que equivaldria en el ejemplo dado??
<andresmujica> exacto
<andresmujica> al disco duro
<andresmujica> al libro
<andresmujica> el disco duro y el libro son el PV
<andresmujica> alli es donde meto la información
<andresmujica> entonces aterrizando el concepto
<andresmujica> LVM es un mecanismo en el cual yo abstraigo la forma de almacenar la información de manera fisica a una manera logica
<andresmujica> donde las unidades donde almaceno fisicamente la información *sin importar si son discos duros o p.e. particiones* son conocidos como PV
<andresmujica> y las unidades donde almaceno LOGICAMENTE la información los conozco como LV, sin importar la ubicacion fisica de la informacion guardada
<andresmujica> al hacer esa abstraccion
<andresmujica> yo facilmente puedo determinar que el estante que me sobra en mi biblioteca lo voy a asignar a los libros de literatura de tal forma que de una manera transparente
<andresmujica> aumente mi capacidad de almacenamiento sin necesidad de tumbar la biblioteca y construir una nueva
<andresmujica> * que es lo que ocurre en el modelo de particionamiento tradicional
<andresmujica> entonces
<andresmujica> antes de pasar a la practica
<andresmujica> necesito saber si esta claro para todos el concepto
<andresmujica> * aparte de saber si no estoy hablando solo ;)
<andresmujica> <Rcart> PREGUNTA: Es similar a los arreglos de discos?
<andresmujica> sip
<andresmujica> conceptualmente es muy similar
<andresmujica> y sirve para entender el concepto
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> es muy importante tener claro el concepto
<andresmujica> para mas informacion al respecto los invito a los siguientes enlaces
<andresmujica> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager
<andresmujica> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_%28Linux%29
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> entonces vamos a revisar unos comandos para ir calentando
<andresmujica> y vamos a hacer nuestra primer practica que es la de crear un sistema LVM en nuestros computadores CON MUCHO CUIDADO
<ClaseBot> Rcart preguntó: Es similar a los arreglos de discos?
<andresmujica> ClaseBot, gracias, ya lo respondimos :p
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> entonces
<andresmujica> invito a aquellos que estan trabajando con Ubuntu o cualquier otra distribucion que validen si tienen instalado el siguiente comando
 * andresmujica una de las cosas que mas me gusta de Linux es que tienes cientos de maneras diferentes de hacer las cosas....  
<andresmujica> abran una terminal
<andresmujica> y ejecuten el comando
<andresmujica> which pvcreate
<andresmujica> o
<andresmujica> whereis pvcreate
<andresmujica> which y whereis son dos comanditos que le ayudan a determinar si tiene o no instalado un programa
<andresmujica> lo mas probable es que les salga en blanco
<andresmujica> whereis pvcreate
<andresmujica> pvcreate: /sbin/pvcreate /usr/share/man/man8/pvcreate.8.gz
<andresmujica>  which pvcreate
<andresmujica> /sbin/pvcreate
<andresmujica> serian las respuestas si ya los tienen
<andresmujica> para los que no lo tienen instalado no hay problema
<andresmujica> sudo apt-get install lvm2
<ClaseBot> Linaporras_ preguntó: ¿cón ese comando que debe pasar?
<andresmujica> Linaporras_,  si tienen instalado el paquete lvm2 sale lo que pegue hace un momento de lo contrario nada
<andresmujica> tan solo que tu computador se destruira en 5 minutos
<andresmujica> ahh mentiras
<andresmujica> eso es solo si metes mal el dedo
<andresmujica> ;)
<ClaseBot> reepeecheep preguntó: Salida = pvcreate:
<andresmujica> bueno en el canal de -chat tienen varios ejemplos de lo que saldria si NO tienen instalado los paquetes de lvm
<andresmujica> pero eso vamos a solucionarlo
<andresmujica> vamos a instalar el paquete lvm2
<andresmujica> con el comando
<andresmujica> sudo apt-get install lvm2
<andresmujica> muy bien!
<andresmujica> ya veo que estan teniendo resultados
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> entonces
<andresmujica> uno de los secretos mejor guardados de Linux
<andresmujica> el man y el info
<andresmujica> y el /usr/share/docs
<andresmujica> una de las maravillas de este SO es que asi la SOPA triunfe y acaben con la posibilidad de buscar información por google
<andresmujica> ud siempre tendra la información en sus manos
<andresmujica> van a ejecutar los siguientes comandos
<andresmujica> man pvcreate
<andresmujica> man vgcreate
<andresmujica> man lvcreate
<andresmujica> para los que no lo conocen man es de manual
<andresmujica> otro punto importante de los sistemas POSIX compliant  en especial Unix y sus derivados
<andresmujica> son absolutamente LOGICOS
<andresmujica> ls listar
<andresmujica> man manual
<andresmujica> bin binario
<andresmujica> etc
<andresmujica> etc
<andresmujica> esos comandos lo que nos muestran es el manual del programa en cuestion
<andresmujica> alguien me puede decir -de acuerdo a lo que mostro el man - para que sirve el vgcreate ????
<andresmujica> excelente
<andresmujica> como dice el man
<andresmujica> y como dice el mismo nombre del comando
<andresmujica> vgcreate crea volumenes
 * andresmujica gosh i love linux
<andresmujica> entonces nuestro primer ejercicio sera construir la biblioteca
<andresmujica> para eso
<andresmujica> necesitamos varios elementos
<andresmujica> primero necesitamos madera
<andresmujica> necesitamos la caja donde va todo
<andresmujica> necesitamos la parte FISICA
<andresmujica> y la parte fisica en LVM  se conoce como ?????
<andresmujica> MY BIEN
<andresmujica> PV
<andresmujica> exacto
<andresmujica> Physical Volume
<andresmujica> necesitamos tener un Physical Volume
<andresmujica> si alguien tiene un disco duro suelto por ahi y que pueda formatear lo puede ir conectando....  :D
<andresmujica> pero tranquilos
<andresmujica> vamos a crear nuestro propio disco duro virtual
<andresmujica> seguramente han escuchado que el mundo unix/linux esta basado en files y en streams
<andresmujica> vamos a aprovechar eso para crear un archivo que convertiremos en un disco duro virtual y sobre el cual trabajermos
<andresmujica> lo que vamos a hacer
<andresmujica> equivale, es igual, a conectar un disco duro nuevo en el sistema y utilizarlo para nuestro LVM
<andresmujica> <Linaporras_> PREGUNTA: ¿se podría una USB?
<andresmujica> si claro, pero para evitar lios es mas facil que durante la practica lo hagamos tal cual lo indico y ya despues ustedes pueden probar y practicar
 * andresmujica se permite dar un DISCLAIMER.    Si bien lo que vamos a ejecutar esta probado y es seguro, si no se presta atencion se pueden cometer errores que podrian llegar a ocasionar daños.  Ni andresmujica  ni los organizadores de Ubuntu User day se hacen responsable de cualquier daño.  LO IMPORTANTE ES PRESTAR ATENCION Y SER CUIDADOSOS
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> no se me asusten
<andresmujica> pero es importante que esten atentos
<andresmujica> entonces vamos a crear nuestro disco virtual
<andresmujica> ejecuten  man dd
<andresmujica> vamos a correr el comando dd   disk duplicate o disk dump
<andresmujica> con el cual crearemos un archivo de 1G que utilizaremos para nuestro ejercicio
<andresmujica> por favor asegurense de tener al menos 1G disponible en su disco duro
<andresmujica> ejecutando el siguiente comando podemos ver que tanto espacio tenemos disponible
<andresmujica> df -h /
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
 * andresmujica uppps vamos mal
<andresmujica> entonces vamos a crear el disco
<andresmujica> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/lvm.img bs=1M count=1000
<andresmujica> lo esxplico rapidamente
<andresmujica> if input file, usamos /dev/zero para obtener ceros con los cuales llenar nuestro disco virtual, of out file indicando que vamos a crear un archivo llamado lvm.img   bs block sector vamos a usar pedacitos de 1M para que sea rapido y count de conteo, vamos a usar 1000 pedacitos para un total de 1G mal contado
<andresmujica> vientosolar> PREGUNTA: me sale error "bash: df-h/: No existe el archivo o el directorio"
<andresmujica> vientosolar,  te falto un espacio despues de la h
<andresmujica> OJO CON LOS ESPACIOS... son muy importantes en linux
<andresmujica> despues del comando dd les debe salir algo asi como
<andresmujica>  dd if=/dev/zero of=/lvm.img bs=1M count=1000
<andresmujica> 1000+0 registros de entrada
<andresmujica> 1000+0 registros de salida
<andresmujica> 1048576000 bytes (1,0 GB) copiados, 13,3644 s, 78,5 MB/s
<andresmujica> ok como vamos???
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> ahora
<andresmujica> ese archivo
<andresmujica> lo vamos a convertir en un dispositivo
<andresmujica> para poder crear nuestros LVMs
<andresmujica> eso lo hacemo con el comando losetup
<andresmujica> por favor ejecuten
<andresmujica> man losetup
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<andresmujica> el comando que vamos a ejecutar seria
<andresmujica> sudo losetup   /dev/loop0   /lvm.img
<andresmujica> lo explico rapidamente
<andresmujica> losetup crea un dispositivo local llamado loopback, el nombre del dispositivo es /dev/loop0    y la "fuente" para se dispositivo sera el archivo recien creado /lvm.img
<andresmujica> al ejecutarlo no les dice nada, simplemente comprobamos que el dispositivo se haya creado de la siguiente forma
<andresmujica> sudo fdisk -l /dev/loop0
<andresmujica> que nos debe mostrar algo asi como
<andresmujica> Disco /dev/loop0: 1040 MB, 1048576000 bytes
<andresmujica> El disco /dev/loop0 no contiene una tabla de particiones válida
<andresmujica> tambien les mostrara eso
<andresmujica> porque no hemos creado tabla de particiones
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-15
<andresmujica> bueno antes de seguir, vamos volados de tiempo, pero mas o menos en 15 minutos estaremos finalizando entonces no se preocupen
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
<andresmujica> ..
<andresmujica> test
<vientosolar> =
<andresmujica> test me leen
<vientosolar> sip
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> SIGAMOS
<andresmujica> antes
<andresmujica> les pido el favor de que como el canal quedo sin el mute,
<andresmujica> para que la sesion finalice normalmente cualquier pregunta la realicemos por -chat
<andresmujica> gracias
<andresmujica> entonces recapitulemos
<andresmujica> hasta el momento tenemos
<andresmujica> nuestro archivo creado
<andresmujica> en ese archivo creamo un dispositivo llamado /dev/loop0
<andresmujica> ahi vamos
<andresmujica> esas dos cosas equivalen a haber conectado un nuevo disco duro
<andresmujica> la diferencia es que seguramente ese nuevo disco duro se llamaria /dev/sdb
<lasgrind> alguien habla español?
<lasgrind> haa ok ok
<andresmujica> lasgrind, comentarios en -chat por favor
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> entonces sibre nuestro dispositivo vamos a crear el PV
<andresmujica> para eso vamos a utilizar el comando que ya mencionamos previamente llamado pvcreate
<andresmujica> en este punto tenemos dos opciones
<andresmujica> podemos crear una tabla de particiones sobre el dispositivo  (particiones primarias, extendida, etc)
<andresmujica> o simplemente podemos usar todo el disco
<andresmujica> para evitar extendernos usaremos todo el disco/dispositivo
<andresmujica> el comando entonces seria:
<andresmujica> sudo pvcreate  /dev/loop0
<andresmujica> les debe mostrar el siguiente mensjae
<andresmujica>   Physical volume "/dev/loop0" successfully created
<andresmujica> perfecto veo que vamos muy bien
<andresmujica> entonces en este momento ya tenemos nuestro dispositivo fisico de LVM creado
<andresmujica> ahora vamos a crear un estante un VG, un Volume Group
<andresmujica> para esto usaremos el comando vgcreate
<andresmujica> sudo vgcreate BIBLIOTECA /dev/loop0
<andresmujica> estamos creando nuestro vg llamado BIBLIOTECA
<andresmujica> realmente podemos darle el nombre que queramos
<andresmujica> seguramente les saldra el siguiente mensaje
<andresmujica>   Volume group "BIBLIOTECA" successfully created
<andresmujica> muy bien
<andresmujica> van excelente
<andresmujica> ejecutemos un par de comandos de control y administracion
<andresmujica> pvs
<andresmujica> perdon
<andresmujica> sudo pvs
<andresmujica> este comando nos lista los pv disponibles en nuestro computador
<andresmujica> les va a mostrar esto
<andresmujica> pvs
<andresmujica>   PV         VG         Fmt  Attr PSize   PFree
<andresmujica>   /dev/loop0 BIBLIOTECA lvm2 a-   996,00m 996,00m
<andresmujica> y el comando
<andresmujica> sudo vgs
<andresmujica>  VG         #PV #LV #SN Attr   VSize   VFree
<andresmujica>   BIBLIOTECA   1   0   0 wz--n- 996,00m 996,00m
<andresmujica> que lista los VG de nuestro sistema
<andresmujica> ya tenemos el esqueleto
<andresmujica> ya abstraimos el hardware
<andresmujica> ahora solo queda crear las unidades donde almacenar la información los LV
<andresmujica> lo que vamos a hacer es lo siguiente
<andresmujica> vamos a crear un LV  de 200M  lo vamos a formatear para poder meter información en el, lo vamos a hacer disponible desde el sistema y luego lo vamos a extender a hacer crecer
<andresmujica> para esto iniciamos con el comando lvcreate
<andresmujica> el comando seria
<andresmujica> sudo lvcreate -L +200M -n estante1 BIBLIOTECA
<andresmujica> lo explico rapidamente
<andresmujica> crear volumen de Longitud 200 Megas, con nombre estante1 del VG  BIBLIOTECA
<vientosolar> Volume group "BIBLIOTECA" successfully created
<andresmujica> ojo con los espacios y las mayusculas
<andresmujica> perfecto vientosolar
<andresmujica>   Logical volume "estante1" created
<andresmujica> bueno el mensaje debe ser el que acabo de pegar
<andresmujica> felicitaciones ya tienen donde guardar informacion
<andresmujica> >D
<andresmujica> :D
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> entonces vamos a formatear ese estante
<andresmujica> todos ya lo tienen?
<andresmujica> ahh
<andresmujica> ejecuten
<andresmujica> sudo lvs
<andresmujica> lista los LV del sistema
<andresmujica> les sale esto:
<andresmujica>   LV       VG         Attr   LSize   Origin Snap%  Move Log Copy%  Convert
<andresmujica>   estante1 BIBLIOTECA -wi-a- 200,00m
<andresmujica> que efectivamente veo que tienen muy bien
<andresmujica> entonces a formatear, montar, expandir y listos!!!
<andresmujica> miremos antes lo siguiente
<andresmujica> ejecuten el comando
<andresmujica> ls /dev/BIBLIOTECA
<andresmujica> ese comado les muestra los estantes de su biblioteca :D
<andresmujica> ls /dev/BIBLIOTECA/
<andresmujica> estante1
<andresmujica> entocnes ahora si vamos a formatear
<andresmujica> sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/BIBLIOTECA/estante1
<andresmujica> les va a salir lo siguiente
<andresmujica> sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/BIBLIOTECA/estante1
<andresmujica> mke2fs 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)
<andresmujica> Etiqueta del sistema de ficheros=
<andresmujica> Tipo de SO: Linux
<andresmujica> Tamaño del bloque=1024 (bitácora=0)
<andresmujica> Tamaño del fragmento=1024 (bitácora=0)
<andresmujica> Stride=0 blocks, Stripe width=0 blocks
<andresmujica> 51200 nodos-i, 204800 bloques
<andresmujica> 10240 bloques (5.00%) reservados para el superusuario
<andresmujica> Primer bloque de datos=1
<andresmujica> Número máximo de bloques del sistema de ficheros=67371008
<andresmujica> 25 bloque de grupos
<andresmujica> 8192 bloques por grupo, 8192 fragmentos por grupo
<andresmujica> 2048 nodos-i por grupo
<andresmujica> Respaldo del superbloque guardado en los bloques:
<andresmujica> 	8193, 24577, 40961, 57345, 73729
<andresmujica> Escribiendo las tablas de nodos-i: hecho
<andresmujica> Creating journal (4096 blocks): hecho
<andresmujica> Escribiendo superbloques y la información contable del sistema de ficheros: hecho
<andresmujica> Este sistema de ficheros se revisará automáticamente cada 20 montajes o
<andresmujica> 180 días, lo que suceda primero.  Utilice tune2fs -c o -i para cambiarlo.
<andresmujica> brbrbrb
<andresmujica> se ve complicado
<andresmujica> :D
<andresmujica> jeje
<andresmujica> pero frescos
<andresmujica> simplemente formateamos el disco para poder usarlo
<andresmujica> de hecho
<andresmujica> ya practicamente lo tenemos
<andresmujica> les explico lo siguiente para que lo puedan aplicar despues ustedes por su cuenta
<andresmujica> resulta que mi /home ya esta lleno
<andresmujica> y compre un nuevo disco
<andresmujica> entonces hasta el momento lo que hemos hecho es lo siguiente
<andresmujica> enchufar el disco nuevo a unestro computador
<andresmujica> y montar todo el LVM para poder usarlo como nuestro nuevo home
<andresmujica> en el futuro cuando se vuelva a llenar
<andresmujica> no tendre problemas porque lo puedo expandir como vamos a hacer en un segundo
<andresmujica> entonecs
<andresmujica> vamos a crear una carpeta donde montar nuestro estante y poder poner informacion en el
<andresmujica> esto lo hacemo asi
<andresmujica> mkdir estante1
<andresmujica> listos
<andresmujica> entonces
<andresmujica> vamos a montarlo
<Linaporras_> PREGUNTA: ¿Y todo esto no se puede hacer de forma gráfica, solamente se puede hacer a través de la terminal?
<andresmujica> sudo mount /dev/BIBLIOTECA/estante1 estante1
<andresmujica> Linaporras_,  nop, aun no esta completo todo para hacerlo graficamente.. por eso es que ubuntu desktop por defecto no lo hace... pero ya casi
<andresmujica> Linaporras_, hay unas utilidaes con las que se puede hacer pero no estan empaquetadas para ubuntu
<andresmujica> repito el ultimo comando por si acaso
<andresmujica> sudo mount /dev/BIBLIOTECA/estante1 estante1
<andresmujica> lo que estoy haciendo alli es poner el LV que creamos en la carpeta estante1 de tal modo que lo podamos usar
<andresmujica> para validar que ya este listo
<andresmujica> ejecutamos
<andresmujica> df -h estante1/
<andresmujica> que nos debe mostrar algo asi como
<andresmujica> S.ficheros            Tam.  Usado Disp. % Uso Montado en
<andresmujica> /dev/mapper/BIBLIOTECA-estante1
<andresmujica>                       194M  5,6M  179M   4% /home/seaq/estante1
<vientosolar> S.ficheros            Tam.  Usado Disp. % Uso Montado en
<vientosolar> /dev/mapper/BIBLIOTECA-estante1
<vientosolar>                       194M  5,6M  179M   4% /home/vientosolar/estante1
<andresmujica> perfecto
<andresmujica> eso mismo
<andresmujica> señoras y señores ya tienen su primer lvm
<reepeecheep> bien
<andresmujica> aqui me disculpan pero me toca aplicar un hackcito para que puedan de modo grafico copiar un par de archivos
<andresmujica> >D
<andresmujica> :D
<andresmujica> cada uno conoce su nombre de usuario en el computador
<andresmujica> con el comando
<andresmujica> sudo chown sunombredeusuario estante1
<andresmujica> se habilitan permisos de escritura y pueden copiar cosas en modo grafico
<andresmujica> donde dice sunombredeusuario ponen su usuario en el sistema
<andresmujica> por ejemplo el comando de vientosolar  seria
<andresmujica> sudo chown vientosolar estante1
<andresmujica> ahora copien algunos archivos en modo grafico
<reepeecheep> chown juanantonio estante1
<reepeecheep> chown root estante1
<reepeecheep> ??
<andresmujica> reepeecheep, cual es tu nombre de usuario en el sistema
<andresmujica> cuando incias sesion en ubuntu que escribes de login
<reepeecheep> debian
<reepeecheep> tengo
<andresmujica> no importa
<andresmujica> es igual
<reepeecheep> ok
<Linaporras_> PREGUNTA: ¿Qué archivos andresmujica?
<andresmujica> o escribe whoami
<reepeecheep> entonces estoy bien
<andresmujica> Linaporras_,  los que quieras
<reepeecheep> sip
<andresmujica> es para llenar un poquito el disco
<reepeecheep> solo queria saber si se le puede dar acceso al root tambien
<vientosolar> listo, en estante1 se ve un LV y al abrir dice lost+found
<reepeecheep> o a otros users
<andresmujica> reepeecheep, claro!!!
<andresmujica> vientosolar, correcto
<reepeecheep> perfecto
<reepeecheep> (Y)
<Rcart> andresmujica: No sería recomendable hacer sudo chown -R usuario estante1 ?
<andresmujica> ese lost+found es una carpeta creada por defecto en el sistema
<Linaporras_> no dañen el log de esta charla, xfa en el otro chat
<andresmujica> Rcart, sip claro
<andresmujica> Linaporras_,  gracias, tienes razon
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> yo ya copie archivos y mi espacio esta asi
<andresmujica> df -h estante1/
<andresmujica> S.ficheros            Tam.  Usado Disp. % Uso Montado en
<andresmujica> /dev/mapper/BIBLIOTECA-estante1
<andresmujica>                       194M  159M   26M  87% /home/seaq/estante1
<andresmujica> tengo usado el 87% de mi disco
<andresmujica> me quedan 26M disponibles
<andresmujica> como van?
<andresmujica> si llenaron su carpetA?
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> entonces vamos a hacer crecer nuestra carpeta
<andresmujica> sin perder informacion
<andresmujica> *a menos k se vaya la luz en ese instante
<andresmujica> :D
<andresmujica> ejecuten el comando lvextend
<andresmujica> perdon
<andresmujica> man lvextend
<andresmujica> ese comando como su nombre lo indica extiende el LV
<andresmujica> para que le podamos meter mas informacin
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> el comando entonces seria
<andresmujica> sudo lvextend -L +200M /dev/BIBLIOTECA/estante1
<andresmujica> lo explico rapidamente
<andresmujica> extienda el volumen
<andresmujica> con 200 megas
<andresmujica> siendo el lv estante1
<andresmujica> les debe salir algo asi como
<andresmujica> lvextend -L +200M /dev/BIBLIOTECA/estante1
<andresmujica>   Extending logical volume estante1 to 400,00 MiB
<andresmujica>   Logical volume estante1 successfully resized
<andresmujica> entonces con el comando sudo lvs
<andresmujica> sudo lvs
<andresmujica>   LV       VG         Attr   LSize   Origin Snap%  Move Log Copy%  Convert
<andresmujica>   estante1 BIBLIOTECA -wi-ao 400,00m
<andresmujica> nuestro lv de 200M
<andresmujica> ahora tiene 400M
<andresmujica> pero OJO
<andresmujica> que pasa si miro con df
<andresmujica> todavia tengo el espacio anterio
<andresmujica> r
<andresmujica> el aumento de espacio no ha aplicado!!!
<andresmujica> eso es porque nos falta otro comando
<andresmujica> ejecuten man resize2fs
<andresmujica> ese comando lo qe hace es redimensionar el espacio
<andresmujica> es como aplicar el cambio que acabamos de ahcer
<andresmujica> el comando completo seria
<andresmujica> sudo resize2fs /dev/BIBLIOTECA/estante1
<andresmujica> que significa redimensione a todo el espacio posible el LV estante1
<andresmujica> y debe terminar en algo asi como
<andresmujica> El sistema de ficheros en /dev/BIBLIOTECA/estante1 tiene ahora 409600 bloques.
<andresmujica> y si miramo con df -h
<andresmujica> df -h estante1/
<andresmujica> S.ficheros            Tam.  Usado Disp. % Uso Montado en
<andresmujica> /dev/mapper/BIBLIOTECA-estante1
<andresmujica>                       388M  159M  209M  44% /home/seaq/estante1
<andresmujica> voila!!!
<andresmujica> tengo ahora 209M disponibles y el 44% apenas usado
<andresmujica> cuando estaba en el 87% !!!
<andresmujica> PREGUNTA <reepeecheep> le puedo cambiar el nombre a estantante1
<andresmujica> sip reepeecheep  lo puedes hacer con el comando lvrename.. te recomiedo leer el man edl comando porque tiene sus trucos
<andresmujica> bueno chicos
<andresmujica> ya pudieron extender su estante1 ????
<andresmujica> si les quedo mas grande?
<andresmujica> excelente!!!
<andresmujica> bueno.  ahora para finalizar les voy a dar un link para que vean como es el proecso de instalación con el alternate y ahora o mañana  lo hagan cada uno por su cuenta
<andresmujica> y les voy a dar el tip para instalar en un LVM desde el principio
<andresmujica> pero antes
<andresmujica> todo el ejercicio que hicimos ustedes lo pueden aplicar
<andresmujica> para extender el espacio en su sistema
<andresmujica> y pues son apenas 4 comandos
<andresmujica> pvcreate
<andresmujica> vgcreate
<andresmujica> lvcreate
<andresmujica> lvextende
<andresmujica> resize2fs
<andresmujica> perdon 5 comandos
<andresmujica> :D
<andresmujica> en este enlace
<andresmujica> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/36568/what-is-logical-volume-management-and-how-do-you-enable-it-in-ubuntu/
<andresmujica> esta el ejercicio para instalar con el alternate
<andresmujica> esta con fotos y todo
<andresmujica> y ya tienen el background necesario para aplicarlo
<andresmujica> ahora el truco para cuando instalen desde el cd de desktop
<andresmujica> este lo tienen que anotar para que o prueben luego
<andresmujica> cuando estan instalando justo antes de llegar a la parte de particionado
<andresmujica> saltan a una consola en el livecd
<andresmujica> eso se hace con las teclas control F1 o control alt F1
<andresmujica> al quedar en consola
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: como instalar Ubuntu con soporte a LVM y no morir en el intento - Instructores: andresmujica, andresm
<andresmujica> lo que hacen es crear
<andresmujica> el PV
<andresmujica> el VG
<andresmujica> el LV
<andresmujica> tal cual lo hicimos aqui
<andresmujica> obviamente ajustando sus tamaǹos
<andresmujica> y listo
<andresmujica> vuelven con las teclas
<andresmujica> ctrl alt F7
<andresmujica> al modo grafico
<andresmujica> y alli les va a aparecer el LV creado
<andresmujica> doned pueden instalar Ubuntu
<andresmujica> y podran hacer crecer el tamaño tal y como hicimos hoy
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> me acaban de informar que se extendio el tiempo
<andresmujica> si usteeds gustan seguimos, pero igual hemos visto bastante tema
<andresmujica> entonces preferiria preguntas dudas que tengan
<andresmujica> <Linaporras_> PREGUNTA: ¿Y para deshacer todo lo que hicimos durante el taller?
<andresmujica> Linaporras_,  recuerdas que te dije que podria explotar tu compu ???
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> entonces vamos a deshacer los cambios
<andresmujica> para evitar daǹos en el compu
<andresmujica> jeje
<andresmujica> mentiras
<andresmujica> realmente hay dos opciones
<andresmujica> la cansona y la facil
<andresmujica> la cansona implica unos comandos
<andresmujica> la facil es reiniciar el equipo y borrar el archivo que creamos /lvm.img
<andresmujica> igual ya explico la cansona
<andresmujica> antes ed
<andresmujica> antes de eso
<andresmujica> alguna otra pregunta o alguien a quien no le haya funcionado ???
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> entonces para deshacer lo que hicimos simplemente vamos a
<andresmujica> - desmontar el recurso estante1
<andresmujica> - desactivar el lv y luego el vg
<andresmujica> - eliminar el dispositivo que creamos
<andresmujica> entonecs
<andresmujica> sudo umount estante1
<andresmujica> con eso desmontamos el recurso
<andresmujica> es importante estar por fuera de la carpeta porque si no te sale error
<andresmujica> despues de eso edsactivamos el LV y el VG
<andresmujica> sudo lvchange -an /dev/BIBLIOTECA/estante1
<andresmujica> para evitar perdida de informacion
<andresmujica> sudo vgchange -an BIBLIOTECA
<andresmujica> luego desactivamos el VG
<andresmujica> nos sale un mensaje
<andresmujica>   0 logical volume(s) in volume group "BIBLIOTECA" now active
<andresmujica> indicado que no hay nada utilizado en el VG
<andresmujica> luego eliminamos el dispositivo
<andresmujica> sudo losetup -d /dev/loop0
<andresmujica> no deben salir mensajes
<andresmujica> si los salen es porque falto hacer algo antes
<andresmujica> y finalmente borramos el archivo
<andresmujica> rm /lvm.img
<andresmujica> perdon
<andresmujica> sudo rm /lvm.img
<andresmujica> y yap
<andresmujica> aqui no ha pasado nada
<andresmujica> <reepeecheep> PREGUNTA: Si no quiero deshacer nada, y me olvido un tiempo de usar ese volumen hay un riesgo? se borra automáticamente?
<andresmujica> nop no hay riesgo
<andresmujica> lo que ocurre es que como todo lo hicimos manual
<andresmujica> seguramente necesitaras activar a mano el VG en un futuro
<andresmujica> pero si lo haces desde la instalacion con los dos tips que dimos hace un rato
<andresmujica> no tendras problemas
<andresmujica> para este ejercicio
<andresmujica> aplicando el proceso manual todo queda como antes
<andresmujica> si reinicias tu equipo SIN aplicar el proceso manual simplemente no pasa nada
<andresmujica> si quieres usar de nuevo el VG tendras que activarlo
<andresmujica> igual gracias por la pregunta porque aprovechamos para ver otro comado
<andresmujica> vgchange -ay
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> sudo vgchange -ay
<andresmujica> ese comando activa todos los VG que esten en mi sistema
<andresmujica> igual si se hace desde instalcion no hay lio
<andresmujica> <Rcart> andresmujica: tambien se podria agregar una entrada a /etc/stab para que el mantaje sea automático, no?
<andresmujica> es correcto Rcart
<andresmujica> si queremos que este recurso sobreviva reinicios del sistema
<andresmujica> debo ingresar una linea en el archivo /etc/fstab
<andresmujica> donde fstab es filesystem table
<andresmujica> para que el sistema sepa que existe
<andresmujica> para nuesrto ejemplo la linea debe ser algo asi como
<andresmujica> /dev/BIBLIOTECA/estante1    /home/nombreusuario/estante1   ext4  defaults    0   0
<andresmujica> dejandola al final del archivo
<andresmujica> bueno un par de documentos adicionales mucho mas tecnicos y que pueden ayudar a quienes deseen profundizar en este tema
<andresmujica> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/lvm2.xml
<andresmujica> http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/5-Beta/html-single/Logical_Volume_Manager_Administration/index.html
<andresmujica> para referencia de ustedes
<andresmujica> el manejo de este tema de LVM es un requerimiento indispensable para cualquier administrador Linux en el mercado
<andresmujica> es decir si alguien no sabe manejar LVM dificilmente podra ser contratado como administrador de servidores linux
<andresmujica> bueno muchas gracias por su atencion, creo que con esto podemos finalizar la charla
<andresmujica> de todos modos estare un rato mas por aca por si tienen dudas o requieren alguna aclaracion adicional
<andresmujica> en nombre de la comunidad de Ubuntu  y de la comunidad de Ubuntu colombia les agradecemos su asistencia
<andresmujica> y esperamos que hayan aprendido mucho en este Ubuntu User Day en español y que en el próximo que se realice se animen a presentar una charla
<andresmujica> y muchas gracias a los organizadores quienes hacen esto posible
<andresmujica> recuerden que los logs quedan disponibles en
<andresmujica> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<andresmujica> y los pueden usar para referencia o para replicar en sus respectivas comunidades
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
<mark33sv> hoolaa
<nightmare> Hola
<nightmare> chao
<eljoglar> hola
<fosco_> &part
<christopherccg> Hola, ¿Donde puedo encontrar el log de las platicas de ayer?
<Maldo> buenas tardes
<Maldo> aqui que se hace?, quisiera utilizar o aprender a usar ubuntu
<Maldo> soy usuario de windows desde que salio y ahora quiero conocer ubuntu
